# Black Snow, White Noise



## Gardenhead (Aug 5, 2009)

The world we knew has been burned away.

Crawling up from the depths of Hades, the underclasses emerge, blinking in the glow of a brazen, angry sky. The Vatican has fallen; everything has fallen. The cities lie broken and mutilated, devoid of life. The earth is charred, the mountains torn, the waters of the world muted by the black snow of the old, murderous generations.

The old rebels failed, but brutal salvation and survival are their prize. Hidden underground in the stilts of Rig City, the lofted walkways of S?Alkar or the cold of Yin, they listened as their world tore itself apart, and then rose with clenched hearts to survey the slaughter they came so close to stopping.

The screaming fires of the armies of Lucifer, the deathly lights of the Vatican: they have left their mark on the world their bearers have been obliterated from. The urban lands are no more: the earth is a marbled hulk, with vast swathes of black and churned, unlivable land dancing a monstrous waltz with the oases of calm, those areas previously sparsely inhabited that - being far from the tendrils of the great weapons and zealots - remain eerily quiet amongst the chaos of an unthinkable holocaust.

This is the situation.

The wasted overworld is dangerous where the war has scarred it. Lucifer?s fires appear to have burned out, but do not be fooled - they lie dormant. The sleeping flames of Lucifer rest just beneath the surface, and cruelly swallow any unlucky enough to tread above them. These hidden, land-mine pools of flame will dot the landscape, invisible to those who do not have the power to sense them, for as long as it takes them to finally expend their energy. It is rumoured that they feed on the anger of their master, but the implication that somewhere Lucifer remains is - for now - unfounded.

Perhaps more fearsome still than the flames of Lucifer are the dazzling lights and visions that linger where the Vatican?s purge of light exploded. Unwary travellers will suffer terrible waking nightmares, head pains, and bursts of insanity if they venture into these areas of luminescent fallout. The glowing atmosphere that characterizes these sites may appear tempting, but the intelligent traveller should avoid them at all costs - it is said that deceitful apparitions will try and lead the unwary into the midst of the destroying light. Beware the smiling spirits.

Although the underworld was not hit by the worst of the war, much of Hades has been destroyed by flames or made inaccessible by gas, or hallucinogenic, lingering magics. The tunnel systems that linked a large portion of the underworld before are deathtraps and should be avoided unless absolutely necessary - they are riddled with fires and unexploded weapons, and are even less structurally secure than before. The three main beacons of life left underground are Rig City, the floating town S?Alkar, and cold Yin. 

_*If you are overground, then you are either dead or very badly injured. Even those commanding massive spiritual auras will not have survived unscathed.

Rig City remains its usual gloomy self, and its residents - who are mostly assassins or recluses - remain in a remarkably contemplative state. The lack of work at the Contractors' however, has left a gaping hole in this community of introverts.

S'Alkar is on the brink of a revolution, but the Tsarina - Ophelia - is nowhere to be found, and the bulk of the royal guard is returning from the surface in a murderous and unthinking rage, driven mad by the migraine lights of the Vatican.

Finally, cold Yin has been blown open to the elements in an intense and colossal burst of flame, and a lake has been made of one quarter. The guards and inmates are too shocked to be fighting, but that situation is bound soon to change.*_

OOC thread - including all the information you could need (hopefully) - is here. Everything OOC will be handled there, the rules are there, goodies may be handed out there. Go nuts.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

(Rig City)

A Small caravan enters the underground distopia. The poorly built machine looking ready to collapse at any moment, A long dusty tarp had been draped over it hiding it's cargo. The driver was a greasy overweight 50 year old man who had been convicted of rape and pedophilia numerous times but in this world it didn't matter. The society they once knew was gone, The irony standing true as their own might that had supported them for so long would be the their undoing. The large heavy cloth swayed from side to side with each passing road, Two rows of people sat within the hot and musky air filled van.

One of them a former Apostle and Vatican Soldier Nolas. His sword resting on his shoulder with his eyes shut. Though times had changed, Friends lost and the world transformed or purified as called by those traumatized by the event Nolas had yet to let go of his military mentality. His hair had grown longer though retained it's style, his skin dirty and his clothes rag tagged and worn out. This was definetly not the Nolas of Vatican times. A few demons in the van traded him looks every now and then but they had long lost the will to hate or fight.

It's strange how the end of the world as you know it can change you're outlook, You're opinions and priorities on how this are or should've been. "Where ya headed?" The only other human in the van asked trying to make conversation to hide the fact that he was terrified of sitting this close to demons. A long while passed before Nolas answered his hair moving with the motion of the hectic machinery "Home" He finally said with his usual monotone military voice. His answer was complete bullshit though, he had no home to speak off in fact he never really called any place his home even during his time in the vatican.

With the passing days his apostle blood was becoming more and more of a curse, the horrific visions had worsen and new symptoms began to show up. Nolas began to cough up blood every now and then he himself was unsure of his fate as his health deterioated along with his sanity but that didn't matter to him, He needed to find some answers to the questions that lingered inside him. The black snow on that day had seem to blanket the world and paint it anew with it's presence. It might've been the lack of sleep along with cocktail of medications he had taken before but Nolas felt as if something big was going to happen soon.

"Where here, Get out" The grotesque driver called out to his passengers as he tapped his knuckles against the hollow metal. Slowly but surely everyone began to exit the van, Nolas had begun to walk away from the scene but had found that he had company. The human from before was close behind and Nolas didn't know what he wanted. Pointing his heavy sword at him the young man asked "Why are you following me?" The man shaking and fiddeling with his fingers "Well y-ya see" The man could barely from the words he needed to communicate. His lips chapped so far that they were cracked and bleeding, With the mans unsureness came the tip of Nolas's sword against his neck.

"Well?" The boy was growing impatient as the man had yet to answer his question. Before the interaction could go on any further a distance voice could be heard "Well well if it isn't a vatican dog" A large demon approached cracking his claws looking at the boys flesh. "Tell me kid where's you're god now?" He said nearing the boy. "Don't come near me" Nolas said now changing his attention to the demon. "And what if I---" Without a moments notice the demon was sliced in half but the boys sword falling to the way side. It's skin burning on contact from the holy weapon, Turning away Nolas headed deeper into Rig city.


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 7, 2009)

*Yin*

A couple of the prisoners - suddenly released - burst forth into Yin proper, but even amid this destruction a mass brawl was impossible. The prison city was all tunnels and unpredictable turns, and many people simply lay in their cells or stood silently in the corridors, staring at the shuddering ceiling and hoping to die.

The lake that had formed in one corner of the place (though 'corner' doesn't convey the complexity of the structures) was bubbling frightfully, and more water poured into it through a hole at its back, completely unreachable through the one shore that the sudden body of water possessed. A large number of prison tunnels backed out, broken onto this icy shore, and amongst them one or two dumbfounded prisoners stared at the vast, new, and somehow malevolent lake.

The more spiritually aware prisoners fled screaming from the bubbling place, but those who remained saw a most peculiar sight: right in the centre of this fierce water, a shadow began to rise from the deep. As it came closer to the surface it became clear that it was the shadow of a man, and soon this alien presence broke the skin of the water, and began laughing a most peculiar and joyful laugh.

By this time, only one prisoner remained - a burly and hirsute brute, almost dribbling with concentration. The intruder - still floating face up in the centre of the lake - stopped his laughing and turned his head to focus on the unsightly man. 

'Good evening there, my fine fellow!'

The greeting took a moment to register.

'Who you?' the man grunted quizzically, scratching his head.

'Well, now there's a fine question!' the stranger continued eagerly. He clearly liked the sound of his own voice. 'But I haven't quite decided yet. You see, I _used_ to be...' He halted as the stars caught his eye, shining through the gaping hole in the ceiling - the ground, to be sure - and he smiled a slow and lazy smile. He turned his face again to meet the gaze of the prisoner.

'Well actually... There's no real reason I should tell you that.' The brutish man stared as this stranger - tall, muscular and swarthy, and entirely naked - rose out of the water and proceeded to calmly walk across its bubbling surface towards him. 'Because after all... you're dead, are you not?' And before he had a chance to process this question, the prisoner's vision had gone black, and he was no more.

The stranger stretched, and examined his surroundings. He supposed he must've landed in Yin, by the look of the icy labyrinth stretching out in front of him. Not the most culturally rich landing site but - he put a hand back to feel his neck, checking for the marks which were, as he had hoped, gone - it didn't really matter where he was. Lucifer was dead. At least, that old and ugly Lucifer was. 

Pride began a leisurely stroll down the nearest ice tunnel, humming a tune gently as he did so. He determined to discard the name assigned to him right away - it had always been so _clumsy_ - and set his brain to wondering of a new one. Then he heard a shrill and slightly deranged cry - 'Jailbreak!' - and he sighed.

'Oh dear', he lamented, 'I appear to have caused an awful ruckus...'


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 7, 2009)

‘Can you still see the blood Kaos?’

Grinding limbs jerked painfully into movement. The world around him blurred and, as if arising from a dream of eternal sleep, a wash of colours appeared to him. He could see shapes in this insubstantiality; jagged structured, like uneven crowns of stone; a dancing red sky; shadows like spilled ink drops, spilling towards him across the ground. He could remember be strapped to the ground, remember the power crackle in the air, and as he began to tear the chains from the ground...Awakening was the next step here. Awakening to this insubstantial world.

‘The blood Kaos! Do you remember?’

He did. He could see blood run from his hand. He could see her crippled body jerking as she died. He could see her eyes as she accused him. He could see the blood run from his hand, and onto the ground where it seemed to soak into the earth and form a pattern; a face laughing, the twisted face of a jester. A name crept to his mind, but the stone lips refused to part. He could only watch as the bloody pattern became more complex. It was spreading fast, and had now gone beyond the clarity of his vision. Maybe it was looking to envelop the world.

His vision was improving: the wasteland was becoming clear. A skeleton of a city. Scorched and blackened debris went on forever, as if the whole world was now nought but this city. The sun made the ground appear a pulsating red, punctuated by black shadows. Holy symbols lay scattered-holy symbols he did not recognise. They were all broken, so it was not clear how much of the symbols he seeing. They made no sense when only in part. Beside him, seemingly the only other inhabitants of this place were four statues, two to each of his flanks. They, alone, were untouched by whatever has vented it’s wrath upon the city.

Before him he could see buildings silhouetted in the crimson light. They were larger than the structures here-little more than organised rubble-and he could almost grasp some sense of purpose to them. One looked like a building of importance-tall, proud, strong; over half of the structure was missing, as if a giant had taken a fiery bite out of the structure. As he was watching, part of the building collapsed in on itself. Undoubtedly it had not much longer before it would be no more than the wrecks closest to him. Surrounding it dotted many taller buildings, all in various states of desolation.

Obviously he was facing a different district, as the taller skyline was not replicated anywhere else in the city. To his left there were a couple collapsed towers, but his right was almost solely the same as the buildings around him. He made to step forward, but then the grinding began again and the pain eschewed a ragged gasp from him. He fell forward with a hollow, resounding thump that echoed, and tried to pull himself up. A pair of feet marched into his vision.

‘Kaos, do you like your new body?’

_That is not my name!_

‘It seems we made a mistake Kaos, you should not be here.’

_That is not my name!_

‘Stand! Remiel lives Kaos. He, like you, still lives. In this land drenched in fire, you have been granted a second chance, but always remember who grants you this second chance; it was not the fire.’

‘That,’ he hardly recognised the growl, ‘is not my name!’ Cracks and pains ravaged his body as he dragged himself, cruelly, to his feet. The man who had been speaking was gone.

‘There is still some life in this land,’ it was the same voice, ‘and you are in the wrong place. I will send you to the place where you may still be of some use to us. Once you arrive await our instructions.’

Lights enveloped him.

_Remiel lives._


----------



## EPIC (Aug 7, 2009)

*Eros (Rig City)*

Rig City was a town made up of town filled with people that are even bigger trash. At least, that was the thought that ran through Eros' mind. How he ended up here was beyond him, why he was here was an even more confusing ordeal. Its been years since that incident happened, but at least he was here instead of that fucked up piece of ice. Still, the only thing to find out now was what to do, Rig City was the one of the worst places to be in.

From afar, Eros could see a small skirmish that ended in a second, which proved his point. A large demon was sliced in half by a dude who looked like a former soldier. Of course, no one cared what happened, they have "bigger problems" to deal with. Some town... there are still a bunch of criminals that were running around. 
"Hey baby..." An incoming harlot said to Eros. Truthfully, getting laid might be the best relief for him, but he had his virginity to maintain.
"Sorry, babe, not tonight." Eros smoothly replied.
"Oh, c'mon. You know you want to..."
"Trust me, I know I do, but I got some things to take care of." With that Eros left. As much as he was regretting the decision, he really didn't want to do anything right now.

It took him awhile to realize that he was just walking at random. He had no destination, no plan, no anything, so what was he supposed to do now? This thought replaced the more cruder one really quickly and rewinded itself within his head. As he walked, he ended hearing someone yelping and screaming within the alleyway he just passed. He stepped back and looked to see what was going on, which happened to be the worst rape scenario that he had ever seen, and was wondering whether he should care or not. Really, he need to give somone a good ass- whooping and thankfully, there was a demon there, too. 

So, he just walked into the scene casually as if nothing was going to happen. The demon stopped what he was doing and turned his attention to the boy, "What the hell do you want?" 
"Some action..." 
"Oh, I see, but I hate humans, and I ain't sharin' nuttin' wit nobody."
"Good, I didn't want to share either." Eros pulled back his fist and gave the sucker a good punch in the kisser. The fool slammed into the wall of the alley, then Eros grabbed his head and started pounding the shit out of it until it was nothing but a bloodstain. He put the body down and turned his attention to the woman, who was scared out of her mind, but was too tired to move. He walked to her and picked her up in his arms, "Don't worry, everything's going to be fine now." He assured her. "Tell me, do you have a home?"
The woman nodded and pointed towards the east, he followed her directions and was led to a small group of homeless people. He put the woman down and found her a set of clothes. The "family" gave him their thanks as he left. That fight was a good relief for him, but he still didn't know what to do. He thought about following that Vatican looking dude, but realized he must've been long gone by now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2009)

_Outside Rig City_

The World was in a state of despair. A great war fought against demons and humans had ravaged the planet. What few areas of civilization left are confined underground. These patches of life are dens of sin and anarchy, where misery reigns supreme.

But hope remains.

A small army, growing in number, is slowly but surely advancing towards the main centers of civilization. Wherever they go, peace would arrive. Wherever there were enemies, blood will splill the ground. Wherever they go, His divine word was with them.

Outside the city, a group of men and demons clashed blades. While this was not uncommon in this time of darkness, half of the men fought with the Light's name on their lips.

"Ave Deus!" A man dressed in tattered knight armor yelled, cutting the arm of one of a human swordsman.

"Purge the Unclean! May His divine will be done!" Yelled a tall, muscular figure, beheading a demon in one strike. Many of the combatants exchanged shocked glances at the figure. 

He was a demon.

In these times of despair, a new organization had risen from the ashes of the Vatican. With the message of salvation on one hand, and a blade of light in the other, this new organization, Neo Vaticanus, crusaded through the underground, bringing both human and inhuman into their influence. 

"Fuck it, let's go back into the city!" The non-believers ran back into the hive of villainy that was Rig, leaving their injured to die. 

"*LET THE UNCLEAN TASTE DIVINE WRATH!!!!*" A loud voice boomed, defeaning everyone in the area. A single missile rained over the non-believers, killing most of them in a blaze of fire. Those that remained ran back to the safety of Rig City.

A towering figure approached the crusaders of the New Vatican. It was a being made of steel, lumbering slowly but surely. It resembled a mausoleum converted into a heavily-armed gun emplacement, with legs and arms sticking out of it. Engraved upon its body were words and scenes, of a new world and a new covenant. 

The demon crusader looked at the machine with awe and relief. "God be with us, The Dreadnought had arrived."


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 7, 2009)

‘A scarred, charred statue. Despite the strength of the protection he has received, one more attack and this war would have ended him.’

‘We can end him now. We should move.’

‘Don’t, he is no longer of any sort of consequence. All moving now could achieve is to draw attention to ourselves. Anyway, he is a curiosity in a game that has grown awfully boring. If we kill him now it may be boredom, rather than the Sarafan, that ends us.’


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2009)

_Heather/Kiya…_

“Would you please sit down?”  The blonde turned toward her cellmate with sigh.  “Your pacing is getting to me…”

“Like I fucking care…”  The redheaded woman snarled, continuing to pace back and forth across their shared cell.

With a shake of her blonde head she again lifted the book up in front of her face trying to forget about the woman that has slowly become a dear friend.  Though she would never admit it to anyone.  With a whisper of paper she turned the page blocking out the grumbling from the woman pacing.  It was only a few moments that she again set the book into her lap the same paragraph read more then once and yet still not comprehended.

“Heather please…”  she said her eyes pleading for her to sit and be still.  

“No, Kiya, I will not sit and be still.  I have to get out of this place…”  Heather snapped, her eyes avoiding the other.  ‘_I can’t take another night like that…’_ she thought to herself, a tear sparkling in her eyes but was fought back before it fell.  ‘_They will use her next time.  I don’t think I can stop them again._’ her mind screamed at her, her body aches intensifying at the thought.  Heather kicked the wall and gave a shutter that could be attributed to the cold more than the disgust that wracked her body, though she knew what it really meant.

“Is something wrong?”  Kiya asked standing up from the bed her feet touching the icy floor.  “You seem a bit-” her words were cut off as the ground began to shake.

“What the-”  Heather began but dove toward Kiya slamming her to the ground and sliding the pair of them under one of the beds.

“Ow…”  Kiya said rubbing the back of her head and looking up at Heather who had her pinned.  It was then that ground moved even more and the girls huddled together looking for comfort and protection.  Their bodies tensed as rocks fell, crashing to the ground around them.  The noise was deafening and the dust suffocating to the lungs and blinding to the eyes.

After the few moments it took for the biggest of the rocks to stop falling they both turned their heads toward the bars that kept them locked in their cell, unbelieving in the sight before them.  Just rocks and clear air.  *“Jailbreak!”* they heard a familiar voice screetch before grinning at each other.

“Let’s go!” Heather said rolling off of Kiya and leaping to her feet.  

“Right behind you!”  Kiya said gaining her feet just seconds after Heather.  The pair began to scramble over the rocks and lean out the cell doors, checking to make sure the way was clear.


_Dizzy…_

The smoke trailed behind the rough looking man as he walked down the street.  His eyes darted everywhere below the brim of his worn cowboy hat.  “Just don’t get it…”  he mumbled in a voice made gruff from the years of sucking on the cigarettes he enjoyed.  “Didn’t think it would have gotten this bad…” his voice sounded melancholy but he tried to shake it off and think about the issues at hand.

Turning slightly he looked at his companion and sighed.  “I got a rreeaall bad feeling, partner…”  Dizzy drawled at him flicking up his hat a bit before pulling the cigarette from his mouth.  “Could be tons of fun.  But, things are going to get as crazy as a twofer sale at Victoria secrets.  Which is loads of fun to watch by the way.”  he gave the other man a wide toothy grin and let a deep rumble of a laugh escape his chest before slapping the other man on the back and taking a deep drag on his cigarette.

The long ash tumbled from the end of his smoke and he sighed dropping it to the ground and snuffing it out with his big booted foot.  “Alright.  Let’s get things done…”  he looked toward the cavern’s ceiling and shook his head.  “A floatin’ city…just ain’t right…”


----------



## Caedus (Aug 7, 2009)

Drake

"Always happens when I'm sleeping.." The man woke up, eyes glaring towards the infamous prison from his elevated position. His supernatural eyes along with his advanced hearing could tell what was going on. It sounded like a riot. The prisoners were going crazy. The man then watched..full well knowing about this place. He was suppose to come here, get a certain individual and head towards Rig City. This little action however could however work to his advantange.

The crimson eyes glared as he slowly began to move forward...eyeing the locations of guards and areas of interest from the window. Once the riot fully escalated, he would attempt to infiltrate. With the riot keeping the guards busy, this only gave him multiple benefits. Its only been a few hours since he last used his weapons, getting here was a risk on its own due to how the world came up. Despite his light injury, he would still be fighting close to 100 perfect but then again, he could be wrong...

He intended on re-grouping with several other as well but re-gaining his weapons was a first. The Dhampir then smashed through the weakened cell gate and looked around. He then sprinted down the hall, first it was time he got his weapons..

Z

He sat there, humming to his own little tone. The mask he wore...making him look like some freak on the street. He was caught after being discovered at the destruction of several buildings with explosives. Motives were unsure but the guards didnt care. They pretty much found a break to pound their fists on...or did they?

One of the guards grabbed the hat the siting figure was found wearing when he came in. "Hey look at me, I'm a fucked up psychopath who dressed up to early-" 
"Are you done can I leave now?" The figure asked, tilting his head to one side.

"Listen punk, if you don't shut up..I'm going to fucking rip your fucking head. Now talk!" The sitting figure, he couldnt tell what facial expression was making but from his ridiculous mask, it always seemed like he was smiling. The two guards cracked their knuckles....they were getting answers. But when the sounds of "Jailbreak!" and then a following volley of sounds of random emotions....the guards turned their attention elsewhere. "Well fellow  friends, but it's time that I leave" The guards turned their attention as the sitting figure lunged at both of them, revealing two secret hidden blades that extended seemingly from a hidden compartment in his wrist. The two blades struck forward, piercing their throats. The two men struggled, cursing and struggling but it wasnt long till they eventually stopped and fell dead.

The figure bent down down as he took his index figure, placing it over the wound as he simply then pressed his finger over the forehead of one and created a Z. He proceeded to do the same with the other. 

"Goodbye you two, thanks for not ruining my hat" Z proceeded to place his hat on his head and proceeded to leave...


----------



## Watchman (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Casimir Cegiel_ 




Yin was never silent -the vast majority of its population were prisoners who spat and jeered as their gaolers passed, or else curled up and whimpered - an action in many cases worse. Casimir had to force himself to look straight ahead, and block out their piteous cries - they are criminals; they _deserve_ to be here. They do not deserve sympathy. Murderers, rapists, and most insidious of all, those who had forsaken the light of mankind for the darkness of foul demons. Dangerous people all, kept under lock for the safety of those above... Those who _were_ above. He made a sign of peace for those whose fates were unknown.

In such conditions, miles from the warmth and comfort of civilization; surrounded by barbarous and dangerous individuals, some of his fellow guards had... lost their way. Whilst Judge Varcon did not explicitly condone the mistreatment of prisoners, neither did he take any steps to prevent such abuses. Those incarcerated here were, after all, deserving of their punishment.

And yet... he doubted. Lord curse him, he doubted. Whilst he tried, tried so hard to be one of the men of Yin, he stood apart from them. Whilst he wore the white-and-blue robes of a Rook-guard, chanted the morning and evening litanies before and after his shift, and tried to do his duty in the name of the Vatican, he never truly considered himself one of them.

Many of these men were broken - discarded to this prison as the Vatican harvested only its strongest warriors to fight Lucifer, and their anger, their bitterness, showed itself daily. With loss of word from the Vatican, he could not imagine what would transpire here - with no authority other than their own, suddenly trapped in a hell of ice, Casimir feared he would witness a bloodbath, the moment a single guard gave up to despair and anger and chose someone to unleash it upon.

And then the heavens exploded. The tremor threw him from his feet, and as he slowly rose, a hand grabbed him by the collar and lifted him up, pushing him towards a shaken crowd of fellow rooks.

"No time for lying about!" roared the scarred knight, spraying spittle. "Form up; we're going to keep some damned order here! Any prisoners get too rowdy, you shut them up." He left the unspoken "any way you damn well please" unsaid.

A total of three men saluted him, and he grimaced as if he had a bad taste in his mouth. "Move out". Unsteadily, they half-marched, half scrambled away from him, into the winding corridors that led towards the nearest cellblock.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2009)

"Oh great Earth swallow this meagre soul into your folds of rock and lava for my life is not even worth living without...her." Dom said 

"Victoria Secret. Ah my love would have looked so sublime in such garments. That bewitching smile, those eyes that one could drown in for an eternity. Ah my Maria how I yearn for you. Though it was only the most fleeting of fleeting moments whereby my eyes locked onto yours for a mere moment in Harveys Shopping Mall when I was 18, I knew it was love at first sight. Maria! That might not even be your name but it is such a beautiful one for such a beautiful creature. Maaaarrriiiaaaaa!"

Dom fell to his knees and shouted towards the heavens weeping profusely. 

They were members of the Gears. An independent government organisation. They didn't take sides in the vatican vs demon war, they just tried to prevent too much shit hitting the fan. Tried, being the operative word. Despite their efforts the Vatican were powerful, as was Hell, as one could imagine. Though they had access to powerful weapoms and beasts, in the end theirs were so much more powerful. And they were essentially battling two fronts. It was a losing battle.

The vibrant city of S'Alker hid many a secret and recently the Gears had set up base there, exploring each and every nook and cranny of the place.The Tsarina was of paticular concern, as she had been somewhat erratic.

Both Dizzy and Dom had been on the same team for years, along with Marcus, Carmine, Tai, Baird and Cole. They were the elite of the Gears, barring the 4 higher ups who possessed strength that had yet to be fully revealed.

This was only their first day on the assignment, the residents didn't take too kindly to them.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 7, 2009)

Here we are again, Eros is still stuck in the same situation. Will he forever be trapped in this city of trash and boredom? Probably, but he didn't really mind at all now, he just wanted to relax. Suddenly, he felt strange... really strange. He heard the words "Jailbreak!" come into his head as if he can hear it from some far off place, then memories flashed into his head, memories he was never part of, memories of Yin. At the same time, his Hell Raiser started going haywire, flashing in and out as if it just busted a light within itself. 
"What... what was that?" He asked himself. "Looks like something's going down in Yin? But... why am I even caring?" With perfect timing, memories came back to him again. "Oh, that's why..." He went ahead and jumped off the roof that he was sitting on. "Now, where to go?" He asked himself. Suddenly, the Hell Raiser started acting up again and pointed in a direction supposedly towards Yin, "Alright, let's go." Despite the fact that he was extremely disinterested in what kind of peril Yin might be facing right now, he was bored and needed some action. Besides, whatever's there might be all too bad, right?


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 7, 2009)

_Have you heard the recent rumours?_

*I*​
Mikel looked around from where he squatted. ‘Did you just say something?’

Lore grunted, ‘I said, “Is it always this cold down here?”.’ He sucked on the bone, having already chewed all of the meat from it.

Out in the darkness something moved. Mikel shivered and laid a hand on his belt, clutching at the handle of his dagger. He stared for a few moments, willing whatever was out there, should anything be out there, to show itself.

‘Keep searching halfbreed,’ shouted Vix, ‘if we go hungry we might just eat you.’ This met with laughter. Vix was also a halfbreed, though he denied it.

The fire was behind him, so he could make out nothing in the pile of refuse before him. People always threw away food, so much waste, and the residents of Rig City were never willing to let it go to waste. That, he considered, had changed. Would they really eat him if things got desperate? It sounded stupid, but he could not bring himself to laugh it off.

*II*​
‘I heard,’ crooned an old man, ‘that there is something down here. Hunting people. They say it was awoken by the incident.’ Naol’s statement was met by the same cruel, hard laughter. He was a newcomer, hardly a part of the group at all, and sat a little apart from the rest. It was a deliberate message. He would go colder than anyone that night.

Except Mikel. He was so cold that his shivers meant he could hardly keep a grip on his knife. Yes, it was because of the cold.

‘So you’re a naive old man? And here was me thinking I’d seen.’ Ripley, the only female in the group, spoke, her voice containing no mirth. Every statement sounded like an accusation from her lips.

‘No,’ said Lore, ‘I heard the story too.’

Mikel let out a gasp of fright and stumbled backwards. Something in the rubbish had moved. A can, dislodged by his fumbling, had tumbled to the ground.

*III*​
‘When this place was first built, this fucking pit, there were problems. Big problems.  People saw something in the darkness. The workers complained. The bosses, ‘course they didn’t care. Why should they give a shit? It was just workers being stupid and superstitious and stuff. Y’see, the workers were all superstitious back in those days. They said that more people died making the Vatican building than in any recorded war. It’s all true, don’t look at me like that Ripley, I heard off an expert. That’s right, an expert.

‘Anyway, the workers were fierce superstitious. They faced death everyday so they had all sort of religions and cults and things like that. Di’n’t give the Vatican and those priest bastards the time of the day. A friend once told me that in this darkness they would be abandoned. So it was the darkness which they found their spirituality from you see? “Why worship the light when you only ever see the dark?” he used to say all the time. Killed him eventually when the church caught up with him. The bastards.’ He lapsed into silence.

*IV*​
‘What does that have to do with the rumours I heard?’ Naol asked.

Mikel jerked around and stared at Naol, open mouthed. A sharp look from Vix sent him spinning around again. He tried to begin looking again, but it was an automatic process; his mind was dwelling on that whisper.

‘Oh yeah, well, you see, this was worse than the others. This place. It had men quitting until they were no long aloud to quit, and then they would run. After awhile the bosses did something and it stopped them, I can’t remember what, but after that the deaths started.’

‘Didn’t you say that they were always dying anyway?’ Tjo did not look up from his whittling.

‘Ah, but, you see; this was different. People are crushed or fall off something and die all the time on these jobs. But they never die of nothing.’

Silence. Mikel stopped searching, Tjo stopped whistling and the fire, it seemed, stopped crackling. The world around them was perfectly still and perfectly quiet.

*V*​
‘Just dead bodies. No marks, or wound or diseases. The medics couldn’t figure it out.’ And his voice lowered. ‘It was here, over Errand’s Point, the overhang that was left unbuilt, that they could go no further. See over there,’ he indicated into the darkness, ‘there was meant to be slums. More room for more people. But no. This, my friends, is where the city ends. Why?’

There was a thump, and everyone turned to look at the city.

*VI*​
On the thin metal walkway that connected the dumping ground to the looming buildings stood a man of stone.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2009)

Kagami Rei.

"Shit! It's cold!" She yelled as she ran down a hallway, "Crap which way was it again?" The tunnels were a labrynth and she had only been there for 2 weeks. There was bloody staining the ice white floor of the prison as much of the celiing had crushed prisoners and guards alike. She grabbed some keys from a fallen officer and continued to run. 

She saw someone coming out of a room but couldn't stop in time careering into them. She looked up at the figure she had bumped into and saw it was Kiya.

"Oh shit. I mean...HIYA!" Kagami said giving a strained smile to her. There was no love lost between these two girls, though they had no reason to fight they just did. Perhaps each enjoyed the banter, whatever it was it usually ended up in a cat fight.

"OK so, let's try not to kill each other today, or at least postpone till later on. We have to get out...why is the floor wet?" Kagami looked down and then up at the figure infront of them. "Dude, there's a guy walking on water over there. I say we head in the opposite fucking direction."

"Where's that vampire dude we fought with outside Bune against the Locust? He should be held up here someplace."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 8, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes as he ran ahead of a group of prisoners, searching for an exit. They just barely recognized the place. It was real easy to get lost. They felt like they were trapped in some sort of maze. The Dhampir's eyes scanned through the hallways before his eyes suddenly detected something. Several guards were heading towards this way. Within moments, they appeared right before the small group of wannabe escapees. 

"Kill the fuckers!" One shouted. They charged forward as they were equipped with batons. The prisoners however charged forward, surprising Drake at first. They had enough and if they had to smash their way through a few guards first, they would have no problem. Soon enough a massive brawl occurred as punches and kicks flew and blood was slashed. The well trained guards were skilled enough to hold their own against one or two but there was just too many at the moment. They held strong as they smashed their weapons over and over again at skulls and whatever was in range. 

Several more guards were coming in and Drake finally narrowed his eyes. "Yea...she's nearby and see's not alone...good" The Dhampir then narrowed his eyes as he charged into the brawl. He did a mild leap into the air as he smashed his knee into the gut of one guard before followed up with a powerful right hand that smashed the skull of the guard against the wall. One charged in, swinging wildly but Drake easily dodged them before finally get a perfect opportunity. A powerful left hook downed a guard, breaking his jaw as well. The guards were starting to fall back as they beat down everybody who tried charging in.

They thought about leaving as they saw two of their comrades getting attacked barraged with strikes. Drake however had another idea. "Move" The word was simple but it was powerful enough and the other prisoners backed off. The Dhampir proceeded to grab both guards with his free hands and raised them in the air. He looked at their bruised faces and smirked as he looked at the group ahead of him. Taking a step forward, the half vampire threw both guards into the group. "Now, do what you like..." Drake simply said as the prisoners smirked and pounced at the fallen group. 

Drake then proceeded to walk off before heading to a mild jog as he ran down a different hallway. Within several moments, he was down the hall but was already seeing familiar faces.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2009)

“What the hell?”  Kiya cried in surprise as she was crashed into.  She looked up at the woman in a daze before the words she uttered cleared the confusion from her mind.  “What?  It’s only because of you!  You start that crap!”  she said to Kagami her voice cracking while the anger grew.  “Damn right I will kick your ass later!”

“You know this all very well and sweet.  Seeing two lovers once again connect after time lost…”  Heather said smirking at the pair.  “But, I have to admit moving on would seem like a really…” she looked up seeing the commotion around them.  “Really good idea.”

“Yeah…you’re right…”  Kiya said stepping back some before turning toward the other end of the tunnel.

“Looks like we have company.”  Heather said her voice flat and without emotion, readying herself for the fight.

“Already?  Damn it.  It’s your fault for stalling us!”  Kiya glared at Kagami before stepping around Heather to see what was coming.

Heather raised and eyebrow and crossed her arms.  “Now he could be fun.”

“Who?  Is that…”  Kiya said staring at the man then grinned.  “Drake!” she said happy to see another familiar face, one she would at least admit to being glad to see.

“You know him?”  Heather began to wonder looking at Kiya.

“That's the Dhampir I told you about.”  Kiya grinned stepping toward him.

“Right.  He will be helpful.  One day you will have to tell me how you meet such fine specimens..."  Heather chuckled looking from Drake to Kagami then shook her head to bring herself back into the moment.  "Sorry to keep interrupting your reunions sweet stuff.  But, I really don’t think we want to mess with that guy back there!”  Heather began to speed up heading toward him and the only way to escape.  “You can have all the catch up time you want once we are out of here.”

“Yeah let’s go.”  Kiya’s smile faded only slightly before she too began to move.


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 9, 2009)

_Yin_

The stranger closed his eyes as he walked along the ice tunnel, the cold whispering along his bare skin. _One Dhampir, two women, a masked man, a guard who doubts his own position..._

He sighed; was this really all the Vatican's highest security prison had to offer? Smiling a resigned smile, he opened his eyes again, and saw a frightened little head poking out from a broken cell door, around twenty feet down the tunnel. Upon seeing the stranger, it tried to withdraw but was utterly ensnared in his bright eyes. They seemed to beckon and croon, speaking to his innermost thoughts, but creeping around in his mind with barbed and cruel steps. As the truth of this being glimmered faintly on the horizon of the prisoner's mind, he was overwhelmed; and he died.

The stranger closed his eyes again, and spoke. _Kiya..._ His whispered words rippled through the complex, hunting out their target and penetrating only where her inner mind pulsed. He repeated the process, resonating through the names: _Drake, Kagami, Casimir._ He left the masked man be. As their names resounded inside their own heads, each of these four saw the stranger's image in front of them, his white and barbed eyes smiling. His voice spoke to them again, individually. 

_Kiya, so fragile, yet so strong, the orphan; Kagami, the virgin, the whore; Drake, the warrior, the unforgiving; Heather, the fake, the mimic; Casimir, the weak._

The impassive face with its smiling eyes let these simple statements hover, and then disappeared from the eyes and minds of its targets, leaving a shot of terror, longing, and power coursing through each of their veins, no matter how brave or accomplished they were.

The stranger came back to himself, pleased with his work, and touched the ceiling of the ice tunnel; he melted into the ice, and disappeared.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2009)

"Sure blame everything on me! Don't you know to look both ways before stepping out? What if...I were like...a rhino! You'd have a big horn stuck up your butt. I dunno maybe you like that.." Kagami said. "Oh and I went through it, I totally killed more Lcust than you when we were outside Bune. So I win. Now you have to run around and dance like a chicken. But not a duck. I hate ducks."

They moved along and met up with Drake. "Ah there's that blood sucker. Hey, if you suck the blood who is like totally wasted, do you get wasted too? Sorry, I had a lot of time to think about shit."

"Gyyaah!!" Kagami shouted as she heard her own name and some strange looking dude appeared before her. And called her a whore.

"Whore! Who the shit are you calling a whore you friend ass fucker!"

The yell of profanity was covering up the sheer terror of his mere presence, though she felt oddly invigorated.

"Uh..Y..you see that bitch? I'm gonna kick his ass" even the thought of him made her shudder. "How many damn freaks are there in this building?" She said looking at Kiya.

"There was that giant demon thing which transported us here. I say we hijack that fucker and get outta here. Drake, you're more of a tracker than any of us, fancy trying to find it?"

*Mion*

Rig City

Mion was sitting at the new Spearmint Rhino watching her employees dancing to seduce money out of the men watching them. She loved it. 

"Lick harder! You missed a spot!" she said, her whip lashing down on young womans back as her tongue licked Mion's boot. She had gotten a complaint from a customer that she hadn't given him good service. The punishment was a light one as she quite liked this blonde one.

"Yes mistress." she said, feeling queasy. 

"If you throw up I'm going to to put you in the free trial box." Mion said watching the young girl's eyes widen and her tongue suddenly pressing down harder onto the leather boot. 

Mion's reputation had skyrocketed since the events of two weeks ago. She had delivered the final blow to Lust, her head was mounted up on the wall for all to see. What most people didn't know was that Mion's powers had reset themselves after she had killed her and she had to start from scratch. 

She had to get her powers back after what had happened yesterday. The huge irresponsible explosion that wiped out everything on the surface. She had set up her strip joint in Rig City as Grande Bune was fucked by the Vatican. Damned crosses and pictures of holy people everywhere. They had used her former workplace as a place to torture demons and whilst she did that too, she wasn't discriminatory against humans or vatican members. Equal opportunity torture was her policy.

She pulled the leash of her slave and she was pulled up infront of her. Mion's hands were all over her body. "Now Lucy, go out there and get me someone worth fucking. I feel like...a policeman today. Or something similar."

"Yes ma'am. We have a few from our last capture. I'll get him for you at once." Lucy bowed deeply and Mion could see right down her top.

"Oh and you'll be joining us tonight. It's been too long since I've had the pretty chest of yours in my clutches."

"Thank you ma'am" she said blushing slightly, Mion's sheer sexual presence was enough to make anyone go weak at the knees. She went off to get Mion her police officer. No-one dared argue with Lust


----------



## Caedus (Aug 9, 2009)

Drake paused and shook slightly. He had no idea on what just happened when that figure appeared before him only to disappear. He swallowed and looked around, making sure he didnt suddenly appear around them. Were they actually being hunted...was somebody just intending to play a game with them. "Who...or what..?" The Dhampir thought. He looked around, he noticed the others had an encounter with the same thing as he himself felt a little speechless at the moment.  Drake shook his head lightly and tried to focus as he took several moments to process everything. "Right...I know where our get away would be. But I think we should make a quick stop first....we need to get our weapons they took from us when we first got here. Chances are, there will be heavily armed guards thinking the same thing considering this place is a complete mess. The demon transport is seemingly the only way out. If it werent for the prisoners all trying to break free, the transport would have been gone by now. Most are trying to regain control of the place but as typical some intend to leave. Unless you want to take our chances and leave now" Drake asked, waiting to see what they wanted to do. Teamwork was an obvious. He already knew Kiya and Kagmei from before and felt like he could trust them. Heather was different like a little mix between Kiya and Kagmei but as usual, he would keep his opinion to himself.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Casimir Cegiel_ 




Rushing through corridors of ice, the sound of rapid footsteps against solid floor was not enough to drown out the thumping of his heart. The blare of sirens indicated a prison riot, _now_ of all times, and a quite large one. There had not been an attempted riot for years; so far back that they simply had not bothered to drill new Rooks on the correct procedure for handling such a situation. 

One of the two with him, a skinny man clutching a staff to his chest, was sweating despite the cold, murmuring whispered words under his breath. The other, a sharp-eyed man with a perpetual smirk, seemed if anything too overconfident. They would be facing some of the people the Vatican deemed most dangerous in the world, and every second they wasted, they would be freeing more of their fellows. They could not simply rush into such a situation, or... He tried not to think of what might happen, and turned his mind to more constructive pursuits.

As he tried to think of a plan, a sudden silence settled over him. More than that - it was as if all his senses became a little blurred. Someone said his name, with a voice like razors, and a pale face stared at him, with bright, shining eyes that seemed to pin him to the floor and a hungry, predatorial smile. Without moving its lips, the words _...weak_ materialised in Casimir's mind, and then, like a painted window shattering, the image disappeared.

A mixture of sensations assailed him as he staggered, clawing at the icy wall for a handhold to keep himself up. Coughing and spluttering, with fire in his lungs and ice in his veins, he collapsed to his knees. That face; that _voice_...

The other two rooks paused a moment as their comrade fell, and then the sharp-eyed one curled his lips in a cruel grin.

"Leave him - he's dead weight." The second rook said nothing, but after a short while, the sound of their footsteps faded into the distance. Grasping onto the talon of a sculpted monste, he pulled himself up; head pounding fit to burst, Casimir forced himself to rise. Something ominous lay in the direction his "comrades" had gone in, he could tell... The bright-eyed man? He forced himself to take a step, and then another, towards the rapidly-approaching storm.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2009)

Dom

The radio clicked. "You guys gonna just sit on yer asses! Get out there and start yer mission!" the voice boomed. 

"A thousand apologies sir! You may offer me up as a sacrifice for a soldier more worthy!" Dom said.

"Shut yer trap Dom." the loud voice yelled. "Here's the mission brief. You got a group over in Sector B, someplace that are planning an attack on Ophelia. We gots not love fer her but we can't have people just thinkin they can just go round killin world leaders! You find them, you stop them and try and keep property damage to a minimum, we got a bad enough rep here."

"Any news from topside commander?" Dom asked

"Nothing. I haven't been able to get them on the blower for a whole day and they usually won't leave me the hell alone. I'll work on that, you worry about yer damned mission. Base over and out!" The radio went dead.

"Sector B. That's where we're standing. You wanna ask around Dizzy, they like you a bit more than me. I don't know why. Perhaps my dearest Mariiiiaaaaa will also fall for you and not me. Ah! What should I do? I would put this bullet through my head and I wish you the happiest of lives!"


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 10, 2009)

There was a shriek of fear, and one of the men jumped at him swinging something over his head. Kaos moved before he had time to think. Soft flesh twisted beneath his fist.  His hand; cracking, scorched; he staggered back with a yell and clutched at it. Pain ran through this new body. Pain blunted his new strange being.

There were others, they had been gathered around a fire, but now they were on their feet reaching for weapons. Kaos heard the man he had punched groan at his feet. He wondered if he should make the first leap, violence was in the air, but the pain threatened to double him up again.

The one to his right moved, drawing a sword. Kaos brought his arms up barely in time to feel the sword shock into his arm. The swordsman moved back and stared, uncomprehending, at Kaos. The stone man took a moment to realise he had barely felt the attack. His body was made of stone.

A large man to his left came at him with a crowbar, trying to catch him in the flank. This time Kaos was prepared. This time Kaos killed him.

He felt the sword glance off of him again and gave a grunt of pain. Retreating, the swordsman glanced at the two other prone fighters. Kaos struck and felt the man’s soft shoulder change shape beneath his fist and crack. He retreated more, clutching at his shoulder, but refused to back down. Kaos was impressed-this was a man with courage.

Why were they fighting?

They both knew it would be the last charge; the swordsman probably knew he had already lost. Hefting his sword with his good hand, the fire flickering as he did so, the man charged. Kaos shoved him aside, ignoring the blade, and the man staggered off of the edge of the platform. They heard his cries as he plunged into the abyss of Rig City.

There were only two left-a small man holding a wooden sculptor and a knife, and a woman holding a crossbow. Again, everything was still until a scream tore through the air. From out of the blackness behind the fire tentacles thick oily waves of miasma blossomed.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2009)

_Kiya/Heather…_

“What the hell…”  Kiya mumbled placing her hands on her head as the voice resonated through her mind.  “I don’t…” she shivered slightly and shook her head trying to clear the vision.

“A FAKE!”  Heather screeched at the voice.  “What the fuck!” she yelled stomping her foot.  “I will kill that bastard…” she then growled looking around her anger peaking.

With another shake of her head Kiya placed a hand on Heather’s arm.  “Later.  Right now…let’s just get the hell out of here.” Turning toward Drake she nodded.  “Right.  I hope you know where you are going.  It will be a great help.”

“Yeah…”  Heather’s chest heaved with her anger as she listened to the others.  “Hm…not only handsome but resourceful too…” her anger faded as she looked at the man wondering if he could help her forget the time she had spent in this hell hole.


_Dizzy…_

Lighting another cigarette Dizzy shook his head.  “Don’ you go worry’in your head ‘bout that.  Your Maria only has eyes for you.”  he grinned pushing up the brim of his hat a bit more.  “Alright let’s see what we can find around he’ya.” his eyes moved around them and he nodded.  His sense kicking in he pointed at a building across the street and down the road a bit.

“I’m think’in we will find what we need right in there…” Dizzy spoke with the cigarette still in his mouth causing to bounce slightly with his words before he set off purposefully toward the rundown bar.  “Watch my back boy!” he called looking back and grinning at Dom.  “We got ourselves some business to attend to.”  The trail of smoke flowed behind him while his boots crunched on the road below.  As he moved he pulled his shotgun off his back and sighed though kept the grin on his face.  “Okay Betty2 it’s your time to shine ol’ gal.” he pumped the shotgun and rested it on his shoulder, letting his finger sit on the trigger.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 10, 2009)

Eros in Rig City.

As casually walked the streets towards the gate, he saw a woman come out of the local strip joint. Strangely, she was shivering and quaking, though it wasn't cold, so it was surely out of pain. Eros began to wonder what kind of strip joint where the employees were getting hurt, then again... it is a strip joint, something's bound to happen. As he got closer the Hell Raiser began to act up again. Suddenly, memories starting flashing inside Eros' head and the words "Lust" and "Mion" flowed through his mind. "Now that I think about it..." Eros recalled, "the joint is run by a girl named Mion." Eros looked at the hand with a disinterested look on his face. "Sheesh, first Yin, now this, what do you want me do to do? Get laid?" Eros shook his head and looked at the sign, then just casually walked in. As soon as he walked in, people began staring, mostly at the Hell Raiser, as two girls began trying to seduce him. Eros just ignored them and walked deeper into the building, the Hell Raiser became fiercer and fiercer as he continued. Soon, he was in front of a room where the Hell Raiser went ballistic. Opening it with the Hell Raiser, he slammed the door in, knocking down Mion's Trophy with Lust's head in it. Suddenly, even more memories starting flash through his head. Then, Eros started to roar and energy started to surge through his body. Soon, the Hell Raiser faded away from his arm, relieving Eros of the pain that it was giving him. "So, your name is Mion, right?" He said to the woman. "Well, seemingly, you have alot to do with my father, and I want to know... what do you have to do with him and what's going on with Yin?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2009)

Mion was in mid session with the police officer, who was bound and gagged. Mions naked body was on top of the man riding him when Eros walked in and started talking. Ever since she had killed Lust, every Tom Dick and Demon had come in throwing down a challenge. She was getting a little irrated by it, so much so that she took out her frustrations on the officer, riding him so hard that his pelvis shattered. The man screamed through the gag, his eyes pleading with Eros to save him but it was far too late for that. As she came, he turned into a flash of light, absorbed into Mion and was nothing but a pile of ash.

"Fuck! I wanted to play with him a bit longer." She spat as her naked body was suddenly clothed.

"Your father. Honey, I've been with so many men, women and demons that I've lost count. Let's just say 45 years worth, 4 maybe 5 a day. Though there was that one time where I did 100...ahh I might have to do that again. So Yeah I might have fucked and killed your dad. I might have fucked and killed your mother and any siblings you had. What's your point?"

Then he mentioned Yin and she smiled. "Hmph. I wonder how that sexy bitch Kagami is doing." She said to herself. Her eyes looked onto the bright glowing arm.

"Hell raiser huh? Hmmm. I do remember something about that, oh but that was years ago." She walked up to Eros slowly and seductively her eyes lit up and she looked into his soul. 

"Ah..well no fetishes? Just the usual threesome I see...Eros. With a name like that I would have thought you'd be a tad more....adventurous." Mions figure changed, reflecting Eros's greatest fantasy.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 10, 2009)

"Right, let's get our weapons back" Drake looked at everybody just to make sure they were all on the right page. But just before he was about to leave, the Dhampir caught Heather looking at him. He glanced back thinking about what she was thinking about cause the way she was looking at him grabbed his attention. He then started to feel a little awkward and maybe a little embarrassed so he turned away and thought of something quick to make sure nobody suddenly brought it up or so he hoped. "So yea...this way" Drake then proceeded to run down the hallway but a decent pace so the group would keep up with him. He felt the need to start sprinting as fast as he could to try and shake of the thought about what had appeared a few seconds ago but he retained the fact was in a group and they had to work together. He looked forward, attempting to see if there was any surprises...it was clear. The Dhampir then turned again, heading down a different hall...from what he remembered, all their possessions would have been brought near at the main office of the place...the area of the Chief Warden himself. Anything valuable would have held there and if somebody got lucky enough they would have been able to grab all sorts of unique and deadly weapons and whatever was there. After a few moments of navigating, Drake stopped them as he peaked from around the corner. A brawl was taking place between almost eveybody. Prisoner against guard, guard against guard and prisoner against prisoner....it seemed the thought of escaping with something valuable would benefit them. Drake narrowed his eyes, just eyeing the room which was several yards down the hall but with that brawl taking place, it somewhat complicated the situation.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 10, 2009)

As Eros walked in, he saw Mion fucking with this one dude, then the dude disappeared and ash was the only thing left of him. She put on her clothes and came walking slowly towards Eros, giving vague answers to his questions. Though something did pique his interest. First was the mention of a woman named Kagami, the word "Jailbreak" flowed through Eros' mind again, and the word "Gilgamesh" whispered from his lips. Then, she said that she knew something about the Hell Raiser. Eros then knew that she knew something and it must be about his father if she can tell that he had the Hell Raiser just from seeing a glimpse of it. Then again, everyone knew about Eros and his Hell Raiser, but what kind of connection did she have with it? These questions remained until she used some form of trick on him. She began to change into a vague imagine that became clearer and clearer as he looked deeper into her. Suddenly, memories, again, painfully flowed through his mind. It was of Mion, again, using her same deceptive trick as she did now, but... no images appeared this time. Suddenly, a horn grew from Eros' head and his skin became much duller, almost gray, and his hair grew long and white. The Hell Raiser appeared again, this time glowing as if it was ready to do what its name says. "Mion..." Eros said as he transformed into whatever he was becoming. Soon, he became much more feminine and charmining, despite its demonic preferences. "Its been awhile, a long while..." He said in a seductively charming, yet still demonic voice, "yet, you're the same as always." He walked away from the woman and sat onto her chair. "I guess you don't remember me. Can't blame you, you have fucked and killed almost every man in the world. Then again, no one would be able to recognize me like this." He stared down at his son's figure, "You know, he really needs to work out more often. " Then this newly changed Eros stood up and walked towards Mion, "Its funny, how I got to see you try to do the same thing to my son as you did to me." He started caressing her face and looked at her with loving eyes. "My name is Cupid if you hadn't figured it out yet, Eros was named after me. How ironic how his personality turned out to be less than loving. I guess he takes it after his mother. Anyways, I have a favor to ask. I sensed a demonic presence coming from Yin, I'm guessing its the Giligamesh carried by Kagami. My son is interested in going to Yin, and then I sensed you here. All I'm asking is that you accompany him. If you want, you can have my son's body in exchange."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

Harry swung his staff in an arc, bashing in the zombie's head with a sickening thunk. That did't quite do it, and Harry kicked it in the chest. It began to stumble backwards, and Harry grinned, raising his left hand. "Fuego." He said, and fire poured from it, engulfing the already half dead zombie. The corpse dropped to the ground in an explosion of blood and gore, and Harry grinned. "What, is that the best these fuckers got? Give me something better."

"Shut up Harry." Thoma said, firing several rounds from two desert eagles into a zombie near him. His eyes glowed pale, nearly silver, and his voice carried the barest snarl. Keith said nothing, but Keith never said much. He just blasted the skin off his zombie's skeleton and powered down. 

"That's the third attack this week." Thomas said, reloading his guns and holstering them.

"Yeah, we seem to be attracting all kinds of supernatural baddies." Harry comented, wiping down his staff and slinging it over his back. "This place reminds me of Bergedorp after it fot totaled. It looks like God's trash bin.

"Quiet." Keith said suddenly, glancing up. Harry saw the small flame on his forhead pop to life and quieted down. Keith's skills in detecting danger had proven invaluable so far.

"SCREEEEE!" 

"Holy shit!" Hary shouted as Keith tackled him to the ground. Thomas fell to his back, and in one smooth motion pulled his pistols out and began firing. Harry got back to his feet and studied the thing.

It was a griffin...but not a griffin. Harry cursed. He and his squad had taken a griffin once. It hadn't been pretty, and this thing looked even tougher. Keith turned to him and jerked his head upwards. Harry nodded, and orange flames blasted from Keith's gloves, propelling him into the air. The griffin, whose feathers were a deep black tinged with green, sped towards him.

"It's eyes are it's weak points!" Harry shouted. "Forzare!" Invisible force lashed from his staff, knocking the beast off course. "If you can blind it it's easy to take!" Thomas nodded an affirmative and took careful aim. A shot rang out and the Griffin screamed, blood welling up from just below it's right eye. Keith charged it head on, pushing up at the last second and landing on it's back. "Keith are you insane?!" Harry shouted, lifting his staff again. The griffin opened it's wings, trying to buck Keith off, and that's when Harry struck. "Ventas Servitas!" He bellowed, and wind lauched from his staff, slamming into the griffin's wings like a violent updraft. The monster screamed, and then Keith made his move. 

Keith reached one arm out behind him, and felt energy pour out of it, stabalizing him. Then he placed his othe hand on the back of the griffin's head and blasted. The griffin let out a scream, it's head nearly knocked off, and plummeted to the ground. keith leaped off, nimble as an olynpic athelete, and stood above it's corpse. Harry stood up and grinned.

"That was fun."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2009)

Dom rushed to the other side of the door, his back against the wall. He nodded and the door was kicked down. The townsfolk watched as the pair rushed in taking cover. Dizzy pointed up. There was a spiralling set of stairs and Dom and Dizzy set about climbing them. 

The area had confirmed sightings of demons in the area, after a little recon they were able to decipher that room 66 was where one was hiding. They approached it and listened in. "For Queen!" one said. Dom looked at Dizzy

"Locust? I thought we wiped them all out. OK well at least we know what to expect. 3, 2, 1" the door was kicked in and as Dizzy and Dom peered in they saw five Kantus standing around a large pentagram.

There was a blinding red light that filled the room. and when the pair opened their eyes there were 5 Kantus and 50 Cyclops. A barrage of Lancer fire came at them. 

"Shit! Dizzy! You got a Frag?" Dom shouted as the barrage of bullets came through the door.

_____________________________________________

Mion.

"Cupid. Hmph it has been a while. You're one of 5 people who I've fucked and not absorbed into me. You should feel priveldeged, I can't promise the same fate for your son. He owes me a new door and he scared all my customers away." Mion said looking down at the empty club, her strippers didn't look impressed.

"Well I'm not going to Yin I can tell you that." she playfully pushed Cupid back and draped her body around Eros, caressing the arm. "You know as well as I do where that arm comes from, a demon from the era of the 2nd Lucifer. Lust told me about him, well actually she transformed into him and fucked me so hard I couldn't stand straight for a week. His name was Seth, a parasitic demon that draws on the soul of his victims. He was one of the fairer demons though, in exchange for your soul he would give you power, I'm not sure if the same rule applies with that arm, but I'd be careful with that thing. If Seth gets out then its a whole bunch of shit for us to deal with."

Her arms went around Cupids neck and her lips were mere inches away from his lips, her breasts pushed up against his chest and she looked deep into his eyes. 

"I might keep Eros for a little while though. I could use him for certain things I need to get done in Rig City. Shit isn't too far from hitting various fans here and I could do with a good bouncer for my club."

Her pheromones were all around Cupid and she could feel his Lust growing. As far as Suuccubus went Mion was always one of the elites, Lusts' favourite, until Mion ripped her heart out. She would do the same here if she felt that he had changed in any way. Thankfully for her carpet, he hadn't.

_______________________________________

Kagami.

"Weapons! I got mine sorted!" Kagami clenched her fists and the red and silver gauntlets and boots came out. "I've been waiting like forever to try out these things."

"Ooops Here we go!" A bunch of guards came rushing at them with electric batons. "How far until we get to the weapons store, Drake? I'll hold these motherfuckers off and you gals equip yourself with whatever dildos and vibrators you need. Jump!" Kagami slammed the ground and the ice cracked, the shockwave knocked down the oncoming guards. Drkem Heather and Kiya jumped and landed on the other side of them. 

"Come get me when you're done you freaking bastards!"

Kagami right glove turned into a sword. "Ok you bitches let's play Gladiator!"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 11, 2009)

Cupid couldn't help but to be enchanted by Mion, but he still had his honor to uphold. He chuckled as the succubus threatened to take Eros' soul because he scared her customers away. Then, she pushed him as she refused his offer, yet decided take in Eros for whatever purpose she had for him. She seductively wrapped her body around Cupid and began to seduce him. She caressed the Hell Raiser as she mentioned the Parasitic Demon Seth, "Seth... yes. I remember him very well." He raised the arm up and looked at it, trying to dodge Mion's eyes. "A long time ago, I created a sealing spell that could seal the powers of a demon with a sacrifice of blood. I only used it three times throughout my life, the third time was when I used it against Eros, my own son. His power awakened far earlier than when I expected, so I had to hurry and seal my own blood within his in order to hold that power back, thus creating the Hell Raiser. The first time, however, was against Seth. He tried to take my soul in exchange for his power. I took the power, but he failed to gain my soul. I simply used his own blood in order to seal his being and his power within me." He lowered his hand and looked into Mion's eyes once again. "If you were able to mention Seth, then surely you must've saw it, my son's soul weakening as the Hell Raiser went berserk with power." He rolled over and made it so that he was on top, in between Mion's legs. "I'll tell you this, you won't be able to take my son's soul. If you do, you might die as well. Also, Seth will be reincarnated within my son. He will use both my and Eros' power in order to become the next Lucifer, but when that time comes my son would have already gained control of his demon powers and will overwhelm Seth and steal his soul, like I did all those years ago. At that time, my son will become the next Lucifer." He sat up and took of his shirt, then pressed his body against Mion's, his face within her neck. "Sorry, but my time is up, you can do whatever you want to my son. Truthfully, he nor I don't care, but I'm leaving him within your hands for the time being." He sat up and smiled at her. "Alright... lover." With that, his eyes and mouth began to shine, and he sooned turned back into Eros, the Hell Raiser began fading away along with Cupid's existence. Eros, then looked at Mion and the position he was in with her, "Damn, pops," he complained, "I guess you really did want me to get laid." He stood up and walked back a little, only to end up tripping on the floor. "Shit... I'm out of it." He laid on the ground and stared at the ceiling.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2009)

Mion pounced onto Eros who had fallen. "Not so fast sonny." she clicked her fingers and four of her girls came rushing in and secured each limb of his securely onto the ground. Mion got up and picked up Lusts head off the ground. 

"I need people. Men, Women or demons. Whatever. The stronger they are the better. Your arm responds to how powerful someone is, which is why it went a little ape shit around me. Make no mistake, I can, if I want to kick your cute little ass, but that would be counter productive. You and I will go out into the city and find some mercenaries or demons and I'll kill them. It's as simple as that."

"We get one thing straight. I don't have a cool temper, meaning try to stay on my good side or else you'll be tortured. I mean horribly. Isn't that right girls?" the four girls shuddered as they held Eros.

"Yes mistress." they said in unison.

"Indeed. So tell me, are you going to co-operate and stay, or decline and leave? There is no third option short of death." Despite his predicament, she could see the Lust in his eyes and his raging hard on through his trousers. "Oh my. Well, whatever your answer I'll give you two of my girls. It's not healthy to pent it up like that you know. Lucy! Elza! you obey him like you obey me!"

"Yes Mistress." They said 

"Good, noew what's your answer?" Mion said pouring herseld a drink.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 11, 2009)

Eros was too tired to even care if Mion had pounced onto him, he just wanted to get his energy back. Then, he was too tired to even care about the four girls that followed after her and secured him, he could just throw them away without a second, but he has his pride as a gentlemen and he has absolutely no strength to do anything. Then, this lady started babbling on about what sounded like a deal. If Eros were to accept this deal, he would only be used to detect any demons and mercenaries for her to kill. In exchange, he gets two of her girls to do whatever he liked. So far this deal doesn't sound too bad, even though she missed the mark about the Hell Raiser, he still would be able to attract any attention. Strangely enough that he was turned on by the situation, he began to think about accepting the offer. "Okay, I'll do it." He said with little thought. "I'll do what you ask, but only that, anything else would only result in your customer's getting scared again." He sat up and raised his arms, making the two girls holding them follow suit with their movements. Soon, he had his arms rested on their shoulders. "So, what do we do first?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2009)

Mion looked the boy up and down and thought "Well, first things first. Have fun with your lady friends, they seem eager to get to know you." Mion smiled

"Meanwhile...oh great not him again."

"MION! I HAVE COME FOR YOUR HEAD!" A loud voice boomed.

"Get in line you jackass!" Mion spat as the huge demon rammed through the entranceway. "Why can't anyone use the door properly these days. Elza, Lucy get to cover."

"But Mistress we can take him..."

"Are you talking back to me?" Mion turned and glared at the pair, they reeled back

"N..no madam."

"Good. Eros, you handle him. I have a headache thinking of all these repairs I have to do to my club. But leave him alive would you? As repulsive as he is to look at he should increase my powers no end." Mion said sipping on her malt whisky and taking a seat. She crossed her lusciously long legs and watched as the large winged beast came through the door. It was at the dance floor with the strip pole and rock music was playing in the background. She looked at the DJ who smiled back. 

"Cheeky bastard." Mion said smiling. "A little info on this guy. He has a remarkable sense of smell, incredibly powerful punches and gets more powerful the angier he gets. Oh and he can fire the feathers on his wings which are rather tricky to dodge. Another one of Wraths creations when the dear was still around these parts."

((You may recognise him ))
AgainHayHut

Mion was glad she had such high ceilings as the beast cleared the 12 ft mark, she wondered if her pussy was malleable enough to take his member.

"I should be ok...." she sad looking down.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 13, 2009)

_Yin, Where it's fucking cold_

Shane left when he heard the word 'jailbreak'. Though he couldn't quite remember why he got put in there, he was glad to be out of his cell. He looked down the hallway to see if the coast was clear. Seemed fine. But as he looked, something occurred to him. His spear. He needed that to be of any use. But for now, he would have to do with only his hands.

Shane ran down the hall. God, this place was like a maze. Go down one hall, two more present themselves. He listened down the two halls. One had the sounds of guards down it, the other was a bit quieter. He took the right, heading away from the guards. Another right. Then a left. However, now he heard something different. One way, a fight. Probably an escapee and some guards. The other way, hurried footsteps, away from the brawl. Other escapees? He ran in that direction, keeping his distance to not alarm the others.

_Rig City_

Sitting in a bar. Not too much fun. James sat at the bar, drinking some really strong drink that he didn't order. Dumb bartender messed it up. She wasn't that bad looking though. Time to turn on the charm. Maybe he could get a drink or two out of it.

"Hey, bitch." He greeted the bartender. Oh yeah, that's some damn good charm. "If I show you the time of your life, will you give me some drinks?" He asked. The waitress's only response was holding up her hand. A wedding ring.

"Oh, I see..." James laughed. "You want some threesome, DP action. Yeah, I'm up for that." He nodded. The woman yelled a name back across the bar. A huge muscle man came up to the bar and shot James a look. It was the bartender's husband.

"DAMN! That's a huge dude. Did you marry him for his monstrous dick?" The psychic laughed. His answer was a punch across the bar, right out the window and into the street. He looked up through the hole and sure enough, the bartender was fucking her husband right on the bar. James had to get revenge so he used his telekinesis to grab a long candle from one of the tables and shove it in the muscle man's ass.

James was satisfied and walked away from the bar. However, now he was in need of some... Companionship.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 13, 2009)

_Dizzy…_

“A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  Hell no I ain’t no…oh wait…”  Dizzy began digging through his pockets then shook his head.  “Nope.  Sorry, fresh out of those chickens.”  His back against the wall on the side of the door he took the last drag on his cigarette before flicking it away.  “Looks like we are gonna have to do this the old fashioned way!”  Dizzy readied his shotgun before grinning at Dom.  “YEEHAW!  Let’s chunk some bullets at those grubs!”

The sound of the shotgun was deafening as it sprayed it’s shot across a drone.  It staggered back but raised it’s pistol.  Another shot from the gun and it went flying backwards.  “How many times do I got to hit you?!” he yelled at the creature before aiming his gun once more.


_Heather/Kiya…_

“Oh leave it to you to remain captured when you have your weapon on you!”  Kiya snapped at Kagami.  

Heather shook her head and smiled, wondering why Kagami seems to bring out a side of Kiya she didn’t know existed.  “Come on.  Before you two start fighting each other.  Let’s get those weapons.”  she gave Kiya a little push toward the door that the other girl had cleared a path for.

“Right.  I hope my bow is in there…”  Kiya mumbled quickly moving forward.  Her hand clasped the handle but she paused.

“Hurry up!”  Heather yelled looking back and seeing more guards show.  

“Yeah…yeah…”  Kiya said ending the quick prayer for her weapons.  The door opened and it looked like a variable buffet of weapons before them.  Anything you could imagine.

“Holy shit!”  Heather said with a laugh jumping into the closet, though it was more like a room.  She quickly began rummaging through things.  Pistols, rifles, ninja stars, and so much more began falling to the floor.  “Here Kiya.  This yours?”  she tossed a bow and the bag it was sitting on to the blonde.

“YES!”  Kiya called grabbing it and taking inventory of the arrows.  

“Okay…mine…mine…Where the fuck is it!”  Heather began to get angry then spotted the duffle bag that bore her initials.  With a quick rip at the zipper she grinned pulling out her lancer rifle and revving the chainsaw.  “Let’s go kick some ass!”  she grinned at Kiya and winked at Drake before the girls headed for the door.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 13, 2009)

Drake caught Heather's wink and then started feeling uncomfortable again. He didnt know why but ever since he had been spending time with the little group of companions that had gathered, he started to feel different...almost more humanly. Ever since growing up, he really never enjoyed much, constant fighting and training filled his years of growing up. Now things were different. The Dhampir shook his head as he narrowed his eyes, sensing the supernatural presence that radiated of his weapons. Quickly moving, the Dhampir grabbed his two magnums. Red Dragon and Nemesis, perfect. Drake then grabbed his sword which hung on a wall next to a wide collect of weapons. It was a nice collect of weapons but it was time he moved. He grabbed what else he could, from small knives to bullets as he followed the girls out of the door. 

The Dhampir turned, as he raised one of his firearms as he fired several shots down the hall, each shot hitting their mark. He turned towards Kagmei and shouted. "Come on! We have to get out of here!"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Eros was more than ready to get it on with the two girls in his arms, Mion didn't really need to tell him that. Suddenly, a voice boomed across the club, saying that it wanted to kill Mion. Mion, herself, didn't feel like doing anything at the moment and decided to watch Eros fight the beast. Eros stood up as the girls ran and hid, then walked forward to face the beast. 
"Ha ha, is this all you have, Mion? A simple worm..." The winged beast mocked as he poked Eros with a finger. 
Eros turned to Mion with look that assured her that he was going to to kill the beast. Then, he grabbed the big boy's finger and bent it backwards along its middle joint. The beast screamed out in pain.
"Listen, you damned freak of nature, I have just been given the exclusive chance of fucking up two lovely girls at the same time, and I really don't have enough patience to have to waste such a wonderful opportunity trying to take out a big fucker like you. Now shall we make this quick?" Eros activated his wonderful Hell Raiser and the thing glowed with a vengeance. 
"That... that arm. You must be Eros, the Infamous Hell Raiser...." The beast uttered, "Then, that means that you are his son! The son of Cupid Valentin, the damned bastard who took out my eye!"
"Oh, so you know my father. Just be lucky that you'll get out of here with just one eye... then again, you're going to have to deal with Mion after this, so I highly doubt that."
"You BITCH!" The beast suddenly attacked Eros with a heavy punch, but was blocked with Eros' Hell Raiser and the force was sent right back, causing his arm to break and bleed. He howled in pain as Eros signaled the DJ for to put on some music. As Eros rocked his head intune with music, he continued on to break the beast's other limbs. After few screeches, crackles, and spills later, Eros dragged the unconscious beast towards Mion, his head bleeding from taking a few hits to it. "Well, that was reckless of me." He said, "I didn't expect myself to get tired so quickly, I guess it was a bad idea to active the thing so early. Oh well, here, though I don't think two girls are going to help get rid of this headache."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2009)

"Frag! A Frag grenade you cloth earred idiot!" It was then that a small grenade came rolling out of the door. Dom looked at Dizzy

"Ah shit."

The grenade exploded in a mist of black smoke. An ink grenade that filled the lungs with poison, both Dizzy and Dom took in a shit load of it as they hurried out of the corridor. It was then that their radios clicked

"What's your status guys?" Marcus's voice asked

"Ah! Its the second coming! The end of the world, a large asteroid will smite us all with fiery death and Marcus where the hell are you?!" There was more and more fire coming through the door followed by the cyclops that were firing them. Some were revving their chainsaws

"Shut up Dom. If you're in trouble get to the roof, we got Delta squad with sniper rifles, we can't get a clear shot through the building." Suddenly a head exploded as a sniper bullet came crashing through the window and disintegrated the Locusts head. "Lucky shot, Baird." Marcus said.

The Cyclops and Kantus were blocking their way to the roof.

"The roof? Shit we got a Locust army between us and the roof!" Doms torque bow had lit up and was aimed at Cyclops head. The arrow was released, and it went through the head of the Locust and exploded into the head of the one behind it. Dom rolled back.

"Try and get to a room, thered a fire escape ladder down the side of the building. Get there and we can cover you a bit."

"A Bit? Can't you just Hammer of Dawn them?!" Dom shouted

"Not with this many onlookers. You guys are causing quite a fucking crowd. Get outside and leave it to us. Marcus out."

"Marrrrrcuussss!!" Dom shouted as his magnum fired repeatedly into the chest of a cyclops that refused to go down

"Damn these grubs are tough! Dizzy 3 O clock, we gotta get to the roof through that room. Let's just hope noones still living in it!"

-----------------------------------------------

Mion

As Eros dragged Beowulfs body towards her, the succubus rolled her eyes. "Dear dear, you are as green as grass aren't you? Or did you forget about demonic healing, especially potent in a demon of that power. Even Elza and Lucy would have realised that."

Beowulf twisted around suddenly, grabbing Eros's whole body and slamming him repeatedly to the ground.

"Oh, that might leave a mark." Mion said sipping away.

"Woman, you had best watch carefully as this is what I shall do to you!" The demon shouted. His fist glowed as he had become more irritated and threw the body to the ground. He pulled his leg up and stomped hard onto Eros, who managed to block it partially with his arm.

"I will kill you!" Beowulf screammed and a explosion of white energy emanated from his entire body, forcing his leg down, crushing Eros's ribs.

"May I?" Lucy asked

"No, not yet." Mion said, "Why not make yourself useful." Mion parted her legs and lifted up her skirt. Lucy went inbetween them and did as she had been trained to do; pleasuring her mistress.

Eros meanwhile was not having as good a time. He had managed to roll out of the way, but Beowulf had fired off a string of feathers, that invaded the boys body. Though he tried to dodge, the feathers homed in on him

"Ugh....oh ...like I said, the angrier he gets the....ah...slow down Lucy! The stronger he gets." Mion was breathing heavily as Lucy continued to work.

"Pay attention to me!" Beowulf shouted and threw a table at Lucy, who reeled back, stopping the rhythmic movements of her tongue.

"You bastard!" Mion threw the glass at Beowulfs good eye with such ferocity that he was unable to dodge as the glass broke onto his hard face and shards went into his eye

"Raaargh!" He screamed. Mion sat back down, grabbed her whip and ensnared lucy, dragging her back by the neck to finish the job she was doing earlier.

"Eros, restrain him this time. That eye will mend pretty fast so you had better move it."

Eros however was battered almost as much as Beowulf had been earlier and now faced an enraged, powerhouse of a Wrath demon headed towards him, using his sense of smell.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 13, 2009)

_Yin_

Shane smiled. The people he was following behind found the weapons. "Jackpot." he said, running up to the people then into the closet. His eyes scanned the room. Lots of weapons, that's for sure. The people outside the room were yelling about guards approaching. Shane narrowed his eyes and quickly grabbed his spear and his pouch that held his 'blowgun' shots. he checked in it. That thing was really full of many other smaller bags labeled to identify the different shots.

He removed the spearhead of Ventus, which could be used as a dagger if he needed it, and dropped some blowgun shots into the spear shaft. Explosive shots would do for now. He reattached the spear head since he didn't need to use the blowgun right now. as long as he kept the bottom and top of the spear closed, those shots wouldn't fall out. Shane felt a lot better now that he had Ventus.

"Time to get the fuck out of here!" He yelled, turning to get out of the closet. As he walked out of the closet, he took a deep breath before taking off. His best bet was still to follow the other escapees. He felt his speed returning. He was always faster with Ventus in his hand. It was probably because he felt safer so he could just sprint ahead and break through everything in his way. A guard jumped out in front of him.

"You little shit! Move!" He yelled, putting his spear into the ground, flipping over it, and landing in front of the guard, only to slam it down over his head. The guard hit the ground and felt the cold metal of Ventus' spearhead. he continued his charge forward, holding his spear at the ready. he had caught up to the two girls who were running to the exit, yet said nothing. He was too concentrated.

_Rig City_

James looked at the building in front of him. "That's a weird name for a club. Spearmint Rhino." He laughed, pushing open the door. "Huh. Holy shit." The psychic said calmly. Some brawl between some giant demon and a little dude. And in another spot, some bitch getting her pussy licked.

"This looks like fun." He chuckled, moving across the club and taking a seat to watch the action. He was up for a good laugh.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2009)

Eros' eyes widened as he was informed that the beast could heal itself. Then he was grabbed and swung around the place, hitting hard on the floor with each swing. Then, the beast pounded him on the floor, then attempted to stomp him. Eros rolled out of the way, but was blown away by the beast's blast. As he rolled, the beast blew feather's at him. Though he evaded them, they came right back, forcing him to block with his arms. Thankfully, the beast was distacted by Mion and his good eye was finally wounded. Plucking the feathers from his arm, Eros grabbed the stripper pole and ripped it from the ground. "Restrain him, huh?" he said to himself as he slung the rod on his shoulder. The beast, following his scent, began swing like crazy, knocking Eros around in the same manner. The beast, then, slammed his hand onto the ground, giving Eros the perfect chance to stab the pole in. "Fool, you think this will hold me?" The beast mocked at the pitiful trap. 
"No, but it will soon..." Eros exhaustedly answered, the last of his strength completely out.
"Hah! You... wait... I could smell him. Cupid's scent." Beowulf began to sniff around even though his had was stuck to the floor. "Cupid's scent, there's two of them... He's here. Cupid! Where are you!? Come out, you coward!"
Eros raised an eyebrow, thinking that the beast had gone crazy. He activated Hell Raiser one last time before finishing the beast of with Cupid's Arrow. The force of the blast was enough to blow the beast's head, but Eros' soul was completely drained. He fainted on the floor, completely unconscious. Thankfully, he was only near death, extremely close to it really.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2009)

Mion's eyes widened. "Ah you fuckhead!" She pounced on to Beowulf, wrapping her legs around his torso. There was only moments before his soul got sucked back into hell, luckily, Lucy had done a fine job on her pussy and Mion concentrated, sucking the soul back from its journey to the underworld

"You're not getting away from me you damned freaking bastard!" She clamped her teeth down and dug her nails into Beowulfs skin, slolwly but surely the beasts body turned to light and was absorbed into her

"Aaaaaah!" Mion cried out in ecstacy and breathed out satisfied. "Elza, Lucy tend to Eros over there. I should have enough healing cream to fix him. This kid's too expensive, took a years profit to get that damned stuff."

She looked up from the dance floor and surveyed the damage to her club. "But leave at least one bone broken, bastard deserves it for all the damage he's done." Mion then turned her attention to the man sitting who was enjoying the show. 

"A customer? Well good day to you sir, welcome to Spearmint Rhino, how may I be of service to you?" Mion said crawling seductively to him, her breasts on display through her low cut top and the short skirt exposing her firm ass. She was at the new man's feet and snaked her way between his legs and looked up at him. Her eyes glowed

"Double penetration? So you want to go fr the easy pink or the hard brown." She snapped her fingers and a clone of herself came out wearing a long black strap on, who was caressing her ass.

"I should warn you though that I don't come cheap. I require at least 2 demon souls or one S ranked demon soul. Or something equivalent, in return, any fantasy you have, I will gladly adhere to."


*Yin*

"Aw man, theses things are great!" Kagami shouted as another guard wentr flying through a wall. "They sure pack a helluva punch!"

Two guards came running at her and she ran away, to the side of a all, up it, over, flipping beautufully to land her two feet on each head, sending them into the wall and down for the count.

"I could do this all day!" she turned to see Kiya, Heather and Drake. "Whoo took you long enough we better...get...going..." Kagami's sentence stopped. "Looks like these guys were a warning shot but why the hell are the demons guards here?"

From the walls and the ceiling 4 red figures came out, melting into existance, carrying scythes that were on fire. One threw a massive wave of flame at them. Kagami once again ran up the side of the wall only to be caught by a demon who had transported itself through the wall. Her leg was caught by the demonic hand and her body slammed against the wall. 

"They can travel through the wall?! Whoa! HELLP!" She said as she got dragged into the wall and then disappeared completely, still in the prison somewhere but the other three had no idea where.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 14, 2009)

*Eros in Hell Raiser*

Eros laid down on some smooth surface, slowly waking up to find himself in another world. He looked around to see that he was standing on top of a giant hand. The place was weird and gloomy, and was as cold as winter with a heavy wind that echoed through the world. Outside from where he was standing, there was absolutely nothing but the strange amounts of extremely dense fog that left whatever was below them hidden. He looked up at the pinkish red sky and its strangely blue sun. "_Where in the Hell am I?_" His thought echoed across the place as if it was extracted from his very mind.d
"You're in Hell Raiser." A familiar voice flowed along with the wind.
Eros turned around to see that it was none other than his father, "Oh, hey, pops." He greeted with a disinterested, nearly disgusted tone in his voice. "How've you been?"
Cupid nodded his head in sheer disappointment, "You fought Beowulf, I see." He said trying to sound somewhat proud.
"Yeah, the shit hurt like hell." Eros retorted in a casual manner.
"How pathetic..." Cupid's voice lowered to a disgusted and disappointmented tone, the gloom hitting Eros' ear hard.
"What?"
"You heard me, that's pathetic. You're my son, you should've finished him off quicker than that."
"Oh yeah, like fighting a dude with healing abilities is soooo easy..." Eros said sarcasticly.
"Did you take a good look at him, I fought him and his eye still hasn't healed back."
"So what, I could probably do the same thing if I wanted."
"Then let's see that then..." Cupid's body became amazingly grotesque as he transformed into a beast more than twice his size. Wings sprouted forth from his back, long arms and claws grew from his shoulders, and what used to be humane legs grew beastly and demonic, "Try to defeat me again without your Hell Raiser, Worm."
"Heh, wouldn't make a difference, I'll stil kick your ass."
"Try..." The beast dashed towards Eros in an angered rampage. 
Eros tried to punch him as he got close, but Beowulf grabbed the fist and started ramming Eros on the floor. Then, he threw to one of the fingers of Hell Raiser and kicked him there, letting out a burst of light energy that broke the structure and nearly cause Eros to fall, forcing him to hang for dear life. Eros jumped back up and punched the beast in the face, only for it to be countered by a punch then a palm- slam to the ground. Thankfully, Eros was able to stop the full force of the slam by stopping Beowulf's hand from crushing him. Yet, again, his hands were grabbed and he was swung around like a whip.

Meanwhile, in the real world, Lucy and Elza were having trouble trying to heal Eros. As soon as they started putting on the cream, he began to bump and shake like crazy. "What's going on?" asked a confused Elza.
"He must be having a nightmare, we have to restrain him." Lucy ordered as she pressed her hands against Eros' chest. 
Elza continued on to handcuff against the bed he was laying on, "Master, wake up!" she cried.

Back in Hell Raiser, Eros was down on the floor, straining himself to get back up before Beowulf came in to strike him. Yet, Beowulf decided to mock the boy as he slowly got closer to him, "Ha ha, you are truly a weakling. Your father was a much better challenge." Eros finally was able to stand up. Though, he can only see in his right eye, his left eye was plucked out. Beowulf bounced the eyeball in his grimy hands, "An eye for an eye, right?" He laughed continuosly. 
Eros stood still, or at least wobbled a little. He had to think of a way to beat this guy, but he only way he can do that is with his Hell Raiser. Beowulf continued his onslaught as he slapped Eros into another finger structure. Then threw him, again, onto the ground. Eros stood up, but Beowulf came in with another punch. Eros blocked the punch with his own fist, causing the force to go back into Beowulf's arm and break it. Beowulf cried in pain as the arm began to bleed from the force. 
"Stupid bastard..." Eros said quietly, yet ferociously, "I took enough of your beatings. Now, I'm getting my eye back."


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 14, 2009)

There was a horrific quality to the ruins of Grand Bune by night. By daytime, the dusted streets and neat piles of concrete might, with only the slightest dusting of lichen or moss, look like an archeological ruin. If one were to be walking through during the light of day and catch sight of a worked arm sticking through the rubble, or any other interesting thing, there might be strong suspicion that around the corner might be some man of science and history perusing the city to see what might have happened here. A most interesting place to visit under the light of the sun.

But the night did uncanny things to the ruins. The temperature dropped enough for breath to move frostily visible through the air. Sight was limited. There wasn't much sound either, but every sound made in that deserted place seemed magnified to ears that were already straining. But perhaps the most notable change under starlight was the ruins themselves. Something that might be called innocence was lost to them, for while under the day the difference between stone and flesh were clear from far away, at night time it wouldn't be clear to the senses unless a hand of flesh were to reach out and touch a hand of stone.

To Dolores, that reassurance was no comfort at all. When she was younger she had known a boy who had been buried alive when a great amount of a hill lost purchase and avalanched. He had been found by a single hand that came out from the dirt, long dead. As they walked through the city, Dolores was often reminded of that incident and began to put some distrust in their guide, a man in a miner's uniform. "Why couldn't we have brought the lantern?"

"Golems." The one word was all that came out, and quietly. He put a hand to his lips. Dolores found this particularly infuriating. She had seen the great mound of their clay corpses; obviously these people knew how to deal with the abominations. But as they round the corner there was a twelve foot giant, six feet wide and resting on the side of a building. Dolores grabbed her husband tightly and remembered quite clearly now that she and her husband did not. 

The three of them had been walking for a few hours through the dark city, Dolores and her husband being led on a rope held by their guide. Every so often they would stop. Sometimes there would be a single loud sound, an enormous footfall, and Roy would motion to gather close and not say a word. At others, he would stop in the middle of the street, or on a corner. He would look around then, lost.

No one but Roy knew. Those being lead by the rope might often suspect that he would lose his way, or maybe his nerve, but Roy knew better than to confirm their fears. He had been through the city too many times to be lost forever, and it took only a minute or so regain his grip on where they were anyway. Roy would pull the rope and off they went again, though Roy would be no less nervous. Too many had died on his watch for him not to be.

Dolores would be trouble, he could tell. Roy had gone through too many times not to be able to tell what her looks meant. She would pause sometimes, looking at the ruins. He wasn't sure if she had family here or not, but he noticed she was more startled every time he gently pulled to get her going again. One of these times, he knew, she might scream. He never knew what to do when they did. His only consolation was that they were most of the way through already.

They made it through without incident, but it was the clearing outside the city that made Roy's heart stop for a moment. For many nights now he had been sneaking people outside the city bounds and the golems had never followed. But in front of him were tracks that were so large they could be nothing else. He looked back then in a moment of panic, but when he did Dolores caught it, a short moan left her lips.

She silenced it almost immediately with her hands, but it was too late. Impossibly large footsteps could be heard soon after, and they were coming nearer. Roy told Dolores and her husband to run for the trees and started yelling his head off. He only hoped it would be enough for them to escape.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 15, 2009)

Back in Hell Raiser, Eros was making quite the comeback. He had already started swinging Beowulf around and slamming him to the ground in the same manner as he was thrown. Then, as Beowulf began to heal his broken bones, Eros grabbed his arm and began to pull on it. Beowulf tried to resist, but the strain of it caused to much pain for him and Eros was able to successfully to rip the limb off. Eros checked the arm for him, but eye was cut in half by Beowulf's claws, "Fuck!" Eros yelled in frustration.
Beowulf began to try and stand up, "You... How dare you, worm!? How dare you take out my arm!?." Eros just ignored the beast trying to figure out what's he going to do with one eye. "Don't you ignore me!" The beast roared and began to charge at Eros with a punch. Eros grabbed the beast's arm and threw him over Hell Raiser, making him fall into its hidden pits. 

Meanwhile, Lucy and Elza were finally relieved. Eros had calmed down for quite some time, though something concerned them. Eros' left eye began to bleed monstrously, and they couldn't open it to see what was going on. Though, strangely, they checked his entire body and all his wounds were healed. Lucy and Elza were concerned and wanted to tell Mion about it, but they didn't know if she would really be concerned by it. "I'll go tell the Mistress." Elza volunteered.
"Okay, I'll stay here and watch over Eros." Lucy replied. 
Elza left out of the room and went into the still wrecked up club and saw that Mion was still busy with a customer. She didn't know whether to interrupt her or not, but if it was Eros, it might be worth. She rushed towards Mion and kneeled before her, "Mistress, I'm sorry to disturb you so early, but something's wrong with Eros. Before we could put the cream on him, he began to shake and bounce. Though all his wounds healed, his left eye began to bleed and we couldn't open his eyes to see what was going on."

Back in Hell Raiser, Eros was standing in front of his father, Cupid. "Well done, my son. A little bit... thoughtless, but you defeated him and, for that, I applaud you." Cupid said staring into his son's angered eye.
"Get me out of here, I want to go home..." Eros retorted exhaustedly.
"That's kind of a pathetic thing to say." Cupid taunted.
"I know...."
"Here, a gift, its Beowulf's left eye." Cupid handed out a glowing orb that floated into Eros' left eye socket. The once all red eye of Beowulf changed when it came in contact with Eros' blood. The cornea turned black with a red iris in the middle. "You think you can defeat me with that beast's eye?"
"No, I've reached my limit, I can't defeat you."
Cupid walked to his son with a smirk on his face, "That's what I wanted to teach you. The Hell Raiser has immense amounts of power, but you can't keep relying on it. Sure, its a quick way to defeat your enemies, but if there were enemies like Beowulf, it can also be a quick way to die. Remember, you're only a half-breed and your powers aren't active yet. Until they are, remember your limits and depend on your own strength, not the Hell Raiser's." He put his hands on Eros' shoulder. "Remember one final thing, that you are the son of the Invincible Cupid Valentine, there is no enemy that you can't defeat alone." 

With that, Eros woke up to realize that he was chained to a bed with Lucy looking down on him, "What were you doing while I was sleeping?" He asked, raising an eyebrow.
"Master, you're awake!" Lucy cheered, "but you've changed..." She grabbed a mirror and faced it in front of Eros. His hair had grown white and long with a long bang covering some of the left side of his face to hide his newly- formed eye, and he gained a more feminine charm in his looks, looking more like his father than before. 
"Hmph, thanks for telling me I look like a girl. Now, can you get these chains off me, I need to punish you for whatever you were doing while I was sleeping."
Lucy began taking the cuffs off, "We were only trying to heal you, sir, but we couldn't really do much because you were acting strange."
"Yeah, I know, I'm still going to punish you. Where's Elza?" Eros got up and grabbed Lucy so she was on top of him, then signaled her to take off her clothes.
"She's telling the Mistress about the problem, but the Mistress is busy with a customer." Lucy said taking off her clothes as ordered.
Eros opened up the covers he was under and saw that he was already completely naked, "You guys wanted to go the whole nine yards. Then, I guess I don't need to hold back." He grabbed Lucy and lied on top of her.
"Wait, Master, we really weren't trying to do anything. We had to make sure everyone of your bones were okay."
"Yea, right..."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2009)

_Dizzy…_

“Ah shit!”  Dizzy swore listening to the conversation between Dom and Marcus.  He pushed the brim of his hat up slightly.  Pulling a cigarette from his pocket he flicked open his zippo lighting it.  “Guess we don‘t have much choice now do we?”  He spoke the words with the cigarette dangling from his mouth while reloading his shotgun.  With one quick sharp movement he pumped the gun, the bullet dropping into the chamber.  “Alrighty then.  Ya’ll go ahead.”  Dizzy grinned at his partner covering behind them.  “Don’t worry.  I got your back like a butt-crack!”  

_Heather/Kiya…_

“Oh seriously!  How in the hell did she get taken like that?”  Kiya moved toward the wall running her hands over it.  Trying to find a way to get to Kagami.  “Kagami!  You bitch!”  she screamed at the wall then kicked it.  “Damn it…”

“She was stupid enough to get caught so we leave her.  Simple as that.”  Heather said with a shrug turning her head slightly to look over her shoulder.

“As much as I would love to agree with you…”  Kiya paused rubbing the back of her neck then slowly shook her head.  “I can’t.  I can’t just leave her like that.”

“Not yours or our problem.  That bitch should have known better.”  Heather said not moving her head, just watching the man moving up the tunnel.

“Yeah.  But, you don’t understand…”  Kiya then looked at Drake and placed a hand on his arm.  “Can you find her?  Sense where she is?  Something?”

Turning a deaf ear toward Kiya and Drake, Heather spun around the chainsaw bayonet revved and near the guy’s throat.  “That’s far enough.  What do you want?”  she growled glaring at him and catching Kiya’s attention.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 16, 2009)

Drake's eyes slightly widened at Heather's aggressiveness but then again, he would have reacted similar but he was too focused on the current situation that he noticed he forget about the new guy before them. He clutched one of his infamous guns but he glared elsewhere, attempting to sense Kagmei's life-force. Due to the prison itself and the massive crowd, it was tough to find her. He gritted his teeth as he possibly had a lead, she was getting drawn to some powerful life force, perhaps the warden himself. If he was right, she was getting dragged towards the exit, their only way out of here. But the Dhampir's crimson eyes narrowed towards Shane. He didnt intend on saying what he hopefully found out due to the new-comer and the lack of trust was easily recognizable...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 16, 2009)

_Yin_

Shane sighed. "Tempers. Put the chainsaw down, gun down... I'm just trying to get out." He said, lowering his spear to show that he meant no harm. However, the people who were showing hostility to Shane seemed to forget about the human and demon guards down the hall.

Shane quickly spun his spear to knock the chainsaw away from him and detach his spearhead. He pointed the shaft at the group of guards and thought for a minute. He groaned and turned it to the spot where the other in their group had been taken through the wall. He blew sharply and the wind power of the spear shot the bullet at the wall.

The shot was an explosive shot, so it blew away at the wall. "Your friend was taken that way, right? Maybe you should go after her." Shane suggested before blowing another shot out, toward the guards. It had more of an effect on the human guards than the demons. The human guards wouldn't be getting back up. The demons just seemed a bit blown back.

"Like... Now?" He told them, throwing the spearhead up in the air. It landed in its spot on the spear. He held it at the ready as the demon guards got back up. "They just won't stay down." Shane groaned.

_Rig City_

James simply chuckled at the request of the succubus. "Well there. Trying to fulfill my deepest desires? Too bad they change all the time. Now I'm in the mood to do something with a branding iron, handcuffs, and a donkey." He laughed.

"Besides. I'm a bit of an expert at this art. You should be the one paying _me_... Not the other way around." The psychic said with a wink. "And I'm not.... Stocked on demons. Or their souls." He admitted.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2009)

"Get your damned hands offa me, you spiky earred, menstrual blood coloured sonofabitch!" Kagami shouted as she was dumped unceremoniuosly on her butt and skidded gracefully to a man on a throne.

"You the final boss?" She asked him getting up.

"I'm the vice-warden, I'm the second final boss." He said. He was a thin, tall man, almost a skeleton, with black hair and red eyes.

"Good enough for me!" Kagami charged forward, Gilgamesh activating and she threw a ferocios punch at the seemingly helpless man. To her shock, it was Kagami that got flung back with a bruised jaw and who went careering into the ice wall.

"My my, you didn't hold back now did you?" Zen said

"What kind of ability is that? And where the hell am I?" Kagami said staggering up and spitting out her blood from her mouth

"You're at the very top of the tower, the wardens office. Below us is the S ranked demons, that's where you will be staying. After I saw your weapon that's where you belong. You did well to hide it from me." He said

"Yeah, well can't be showing your hand too early. So I'm S ranked huh?" Kagami said

"Until we know the full extent of your abilities, we are assuming you are. Until then you will undergo various testing. Oh and don't think your friends will be able to help you. I've already dispatched the Vanguard."

A bell tolled and from thin air appeared a massive grim reaper with blue eyes and a huge scythe.

"Ah crap, I've faced them before, I know their weakness and they'll figure it out too!" Kagami said

"Oh you mean their vulnerability after the third teleportation? But what if you had 2 at once and they timed it so one would cover the other during the third bell?" Zen asked.

"Yeah....that'd be a pain..." two of the red demons materialised, their hands feeling up Kagamis body.

"Ew ew ew ew. I'm gonna get raped by demons?" She shuddered

"No. They do that with everyone, I don't know why, just try to enjoy it." Zen shuddered to, obviously having been through it. Kagami melted away and before she knew it, was in a cell with reinforced steel.

"Great. Nice view." She said looking at the scratch marks on the wall. "Hate to have to rely on Kiya but looks like I have no choice."

__________________________________-

Mion.

Mion stopped with her seductive routine and got up. "Well if it's not sex you're after why the hell are you here? If you're trying to pick a fight can we reschedule, I have a lot of things on my plate right now."

Elza came running in and started to talk about Eros. Mion spun and kicked her in the jaw sending her flying into the bar. "First. Clean up that mess you just made in the bar; Second, get my club fixed up; Third punish yourself in the 'Hot room'"  Elza shuddered and nearly wet herself. Mion was in a pissy mood now and it was best not to anger her further. She didn't make another peep and went about her duties.

"As for Eros, he can take care of himself. I'm not his damned keeper."

She spun quickly to the newest person in the club. "So spit it out. If you're not here for sex, or a trade then what the fuck are you here for?!" Mion said irritated. She was also a little frustrated that Eros had straight out killed Beowulf, before she could properly have her way with him. 

She had heard a new taker to the crown of Lust was mouthing off. Some snake and woman hybrid, that had the ability to make parasites that attched onto demons and giving her control of them. From what she could gather she had taken control of Wrath's old army, the Locust and was controlling them. She may very well have taken control of the other Howls as well. 

Mion was determined to bring down the mouthy bitch. There was only going to be one damned Lust in the world and she was going to be it. However taking on the former Howls was going to be a tricky endeavour. 

"I'm fucking going. Go jerk off in the corner if you like, there's a stripper who specialises in beastiality over there." Right enough there was a cute little shapeshifter who had transformed partially into a Ram.

 snake and woman hybrid

"Handcuffs and branding iron are at the back. You don't need to worry, she likes it rough, even though she may tell you the contrary. You don't pay, I'll give you a fucking vision that even your psychic ass has never seen...James." Mion said making her way out of the club in an utterly foul mood.

_______________________________________________

Dom.

Dizzy had the door covered and Dom smashed through the window and onto the balcony. He leaped onto the ladder and started to climb up it, with Dizzy in hot pursuit. They climbed up but as they did the Locust came crashing through the windows above and below them.

"Ah crapola." Dom brought out his Boltok pistol and fired the hand cannon above him. "Dizzy! You got the guys below us...?" he looked down to see that he had "Yeah yeah like a butt crack I know!"

Then several heads just exploded from the covering fire from the adjacent buildings. "The Cavalry huh? Why'd we get the fucking hard bit and they get the nice easy job?"

Dom continued to climb up, punching a cyclops in the face, who was looking out the window, as he reeled back, Dom fired his pistol at his head, covering his face with blood, brains and fragments of skull. "Never saw it comin."

"Come on, we're almost there Diz."


----------



## EPIC (Aug 16, 2009)

Eros walked out of the room after some yelling, bumping and crashing in the club, leaving Lucy all tense and ready to squirt out at anytime. "Master, please come back, don't stop." She begged.
Eros just ignored her and continued out of the room to look around. He closed the door behind him and noticed someone was still in the bar, "You a customer?" Eros asked the man lazily. "Well, do as you like, we have plenty of women here to fit your needs." Thankfully, he put his clothes on before exiting out of the room. He looked to his left and saw Elza halfway knocked out, _Damn, and just when I was ready to punish her, too..._ Eros thought. He returned his attention to the young man, "Anyways, I'm guessing you've been here since my little brawl with that big fucker, right? Kind of embarassing knowing someone was here watching my ass get whooped." Eros began kicking up some chairs and stuff, causing them to be placed back exactly the way they were before the fight. He grabbed the stripper pole and placed it back in its former place. Then, he walked over to Elza and picked her up, "Don't think you're punishments end at the Hot Room." He told her. He put her back down and left her there. Then, he went over to the club's drinking area and started picking up some glasses that were still intact. He looked over back at the man, " So, your name's James, right? Aren't you that dude that burned down that one place?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2009)

*With Harry, Keith and Thomas, on the edge of S'Alkar...*

"Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello!"

"Harry shut up!" Thomas snapped irratibly. Harry stepped away from the edge of the pit and frowned at his half brother.

"Man, what's up? You're pissed off today." 

Thomas nearly snarled. "I'm hungry."

"Well we have some apples in the bag if you want."

"Not that kind of hungry." Thomas said darkly, turning away. 

Harry shook his head. Thomas had vowed to eat the life force of others only in snippits, and he didn't have a lot in the tank. They needed to get to a town soon, where he could feed, get his strength back up. Harry walked over to Keith. "Is it ready?" Keith nodded, holding up a long wire. On the end was a state of the art grappling hook. He jerked his head towards Thomas. "He's fine," Harry said, responding to the unspoken question. "Just hungry. It hasn't been easy for him, these last few months." Keith nodded slowly and closed his eyes in concentration. A small orange flame popped into life on his forhead. Suddenly, more flame burst up on his right arm. He nodded towards Harry, who pulled out his staff. "Thomas!" He shouted. "It's time!" Thomas stood up wordlessly ans came to stand by them. Keith wound up and chucked the wire as far as he could over the expanse. When it began to fall, Harry summoned his will and extended his staff. "Forzare!" He shouted, and invisible force slammed the wire further across the drop. Again it began to drop, and this time Thomas hit it with two explosive rounds, propelling it into the wall. They all cheered when the heard the hook make contact.

Well, at least Harry did. Keith grinned slightly and Thomas said nothing. Keith whipped out 3 simple iron bars from the pack and tossed two to Harry and Thomas. Then he gripped his firmly, and slung it on top of the grappling hook. He then stepped off the ledge and slid towards the edge of the cliff. Thomas and Harry followed suit, zooming through the empty air.

"We undershot," Harry said as Keith help haul him up toa long, narrow ledge. "But it doesn't matter. The cave is right back here." He began to siddle across the wall, towards a bend, Thomas and Keith close behind him.

"Do you hear something?" Thomas asked, a strange look on his face. Keith nodded thoughtfully. Harry paused and frowned. "That's weird. There shouldn't be-" He stepped into the cave.

"Welcome." A woman stood inside the cave. She was 30-ish, with her black hair cropped close in what Harry recognized as standard Vatican military cut. She was wrapped in torn rags, uncovering a distracting amount of skin.

Between her and them stood a small army of zombies. Thomas gulped and pulled out his Desert Eagles. Keith said nothing, but the fire on his forhead grew more pronounced. Harry cursed.

"Kill them, my darlings."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 18, 2009)

"Funny you say that...friend. You're obviously up to something so spill it. You going to try and kill us as we turn our back against you? I already got a good idea where our missing friend ended up and as much as we intend on picking her up. It's just a matter of what to do with you" Drake said as he took a step forward towards Shane, his supernatural crimson eyes glaring into his. He clutched Red Dragon in one hand, ready to use it against Shane if he tried anything. The Dhampir however raised Nemeisis in the direction of the demons guards and fired without even looking, taking several accurate shots at the guards who were getting back up....his attention focused on Shane. Despite his eyes on Shane, he still had other advanced senses to ensure he made those skilled shots.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 21, 2009)

Heather/Kiya…

“Yeah.  What he said.”  Heather sneered at the guy.  “Spill it.”

Her eyes darting between the three, Kiya began to worry.  “Come on guys.  He probably just wants to get the hell out of her like the rest of us.”

Raising her eyebrow Heather glanced at Kiya then back at Shane.  “I don’t know…”

“Isn’t that what happens during a jailbreak?  You get out?”  Kiya said stepping through the hole and looking up.  “Come on.  We don’t have much time.  Escape is up.  So we go up.”

“I thought you wanted to find your little girlfriend?”  Heather asked smirking though looking back at the newcomer.

“I do.  If I know Kagami she is probably running this place by now.  Hell she might even be gone.”  Kiya looked between the three.  “Please let’s go.  Or hell…She might have already left without us…the bitch…”  she grumbled taking another step toward some stairs she spotted.  

“Alright.  Fine…”  Heather nodded hefting her gun and slinging the bag over her shoulder.  “I’m right behind you.  It’s been fun boys.  Going to join us and make it a four-some?”  she grinned stepping through the hole, the comment made Kiya blush.


Dizzy…

“Yeah.  Keep moving!”  Dizzy yelled to Dom.  “I just got to…”  He began reloading his shotgun.  “Ah shit…”  Dizzy swore his gun jamming.  “Great time for that to happen.”  he slammed the cartridge home just as a Cyclops appeared in front of him, the blade of his lancer raised.  ‘BOOM’ the shotgun went off.  Dizzy hadn’t had time to aim just hoped it was close ranged enough.  

Moving his head up quickly he saw the face of the Cyclops disintegrate.  “Look Ma.  No face!”  Dizzy said laughing and continuing to back up.  “They got the easy piece of work.”  Dizzy watched the heads popping off the guys behind them.  Though they just continued to be replaced by more.  “We ‘bout to the top, Dom?  Don’t think we gots more time.”  Dizzy glanced back before firing his gun again.  The beast stumbled back but began to aim again.  “You best hurry up ‘fore I leave you to play twister with these guys…”  Dizzy said firing and finally laying out the guy near him.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 21, 2009)

_Yin_

James simply chuckled as Mion left. "One of my favorite things about being a psychic..." He said, standing up. "We can sense people's auras. And that anger is one of my favorites to feel a person give off." The psychic smiled, satisfied. "So who the hell do I talk to about getting a job here?" James laughed lightly, looking around expectant of an answer.

--------------------------

_Rig City_

Shane walked through the hole and closed his eyes. "If I had plans, I swear, I'd have forgotten them by now." He admitted. "Don't remember why I am in here. Or exactly what happened on the outside world. Or even if I'm alive. Figure I'm either alive or in hell after the pain from those damn guards."

A guard approached him. Shane took a single look, slammed the spear against him a few time, beating him bloody before he fell to the ground, allowing for a perfect stabbing. He kicked the body aside.

"Now lets get that chick and get the fuck out." He stated, following the girls. They seemed to have some idea of how to find this... Kagami.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

Drake shook his head lightly but ducked his head as guards appeared rushing in. The Dhampir's eyes slightly widened as they were now more heavily armed having now arming themselves with firearms. Drake gritted his teeth as fired off several shots with his duel rapid firing magnums, bringing down several of them but there was to many as a bullet found its way plunging into Drake's shoulder. The Dhampir then stepped back firing more shots before jumping down the hole that was created and proceeded to follow the group. He assumed they know where they were going. He cursed silently as he took a glance at his shoulder but he shrugged it off...it would take alot more to bring him down.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 25, 2009)

Then the miasma hit him. He felt the grimy liquid pass over his body as if he had lost most feeling. Had he? Either way, it was the first time he felt glad of this...body.

'What are you?' The cadaverous woman, all black slime and pale skin, made to move forward.

'I don't know.' Kaos met her eyes. They were glowing yellow.

She prowled the dark platform muttering to herself. After a moment, she was gone.

The three survivours turned to him, fear dancing in their eyes. He regarded them a moment before leaving. He had to someone to find, in a world new to him. Time had passed too much already.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 26, 2009)

Eros put away the last glass before hearing James ramble something about a job. At first, he thought he was crazy for trying to find a "living" in this place, but if he wants it, he has no objections. "Well, you could try demon hunting..." Eros half- assedly said without any care in his voice. 

At perfect timing, some beast came in and crashed into the door in a roaring rampage, causing the door's pieces to fly in various directions. The pieces shot at the glasses Eros just stacked as he ducked to dodge, "Oh fuck! Sheesh, can't you be a little quieter!? I just cleaned up this place!" He yelled with an extraodinary anger.

The beast was just a hulking mass of some form of indescribable tissue, wiggling its tentacles around like the dying piece of shit it is. It sent one of its tentacles towards James' direction. Eros was about to say something, but he figured the guy was much more powerful than he thought, seeing as how he was so relaxed during his earlier beating before. Of course, the beast couldn't let poor, little Eros out of the fight and sent a tentacle towards his head. Eros simply tilted it to the side and let it pierce the wall behind him, "I hope you have enough blood to cover all this...." he said angrily.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 26, 2009)

James raised an eyebrow at the creature as a tentacle shot at him. He put a hand out, lifting up a large shard of glass with his mind. It shot at the tentacle at high speed, slicing it. He watched it wriggle around on the ground like a fish out of water. He had cut through a part a bit further from the body. He needed to aim for a thinner piece of tentacle and the further from the body, the thinner it was.

The psychic thought for a minute. It seems like one of those creature who would regenerate tentacles. In other words, a pain in the ass. A flame began to swirl in his hand. It shot at the spot where the tentacle was cut in order to burn the wound shut.

"Right. Tentacles. Had some fun times with those before." He laughed. "You, dude who fought the light demon. You take away the tentacles, I'll burn the wounds shut. This thing is much easier than it looks, but I'm afraid this glass isn't going to cut it for me." James told Eros.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 31, 2009)

Eros raised an eyebrow at the man as he continued to chatter about some plan to kill the thing while Eros was dodging the tentacles, creating more holes than he had wanted. "You're a psychic, aren't ya?" He began. "Can't you rip his limbs off yourself?" 

Eros finally stopped dodging and put his fist in front of him, causing the next tentacle to wrap around it, then he was pulled towards the beast. He forced his Hell Raiser through the beast's skin, then ripped out some skin and other things out at the joint of the tentacle. The beast screamed in pain, then sent a tentacle towards Eros. Eros' new left eye quickly turned towards the unblockable attack, then he  ducked his head towards the beast, doding the incoming strike. _What the- ?_ He thought to himself. He jumped back next to James and put his hand over his eye, but nothing seemed wrong with it.


----------

